# 1964 impala from drum to disc



## eric64impala

After reading a few posts on this subject I decided on doing the caprice spindle swap on my 64. None of the posts I looked through had enough pics that's why I'm posting pics as I go along. 


I bought the brake booster and master of ebay. the spindle's from the junk yard









here's how the drum brakes looked with out the rim










took out the stok spindle


----------



## eric64impala

control arms out ready to get a slight mod for the balljoint's










for the lower control arm I used a piece of pipe for the weld in rings


----------



## eric64impala

all welded and balljoint presed in









took apart the spindle for cleaning and painting









everything painted and ready for assembly


----------



## eric64impala




----------



## eric64impala

from the previous post's I read one problem was the tierods being to long and not being able to adjust them for aligment so I just cut them 1inch each rod and it looks like its prety straight to me

















after being cut 1inch here's the diference

















this is how it looks with the spindles and tierods


----------



## eric64impala

well thats it for this weekend I hope this helps someone out.  

next weekend I have to install the brake booster/ master and the new brake lines


----------



## rob-63ss

nice to see this :thumbsup: it's a topic I see alot have not done mine yet but this might get me to do it :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star

good info..thanks


----------



## TURTLE 62

THANKS FOR ALL THOSE PICTURES HOMIE LOOKS RALY GOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chairmnofthboard

:thumbsup:


----------



## 63 Pimpala

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Jun 8 2009, 12:33 AM~14123003
> *THANKS FOR ALL THOSE PICTURES HOMIE LOOKS RALY GOOD :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## eric64impala

> _Originally posted by rob-63ss+Jun 7 2009, 09:24 PM~14122916-->
> 
> 
> 
> nice to see this :thumbsup: it's a topic I see alot have not done mine yet but this might get me to do it :biggrin: :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by lone [email protected] 7 2009, 09:27 PM~14122939
> *good info..thanks
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by TURTLE [email protected] 7 2009, 09:33 PM~14123003
> *THANKS FOR ALL THOSE PICTURES HOMIE LOOKS RALY GOOD :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2009, 08:05 AM~14125295
> *:thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-63 Pimpala_@Jun 8 2009, 09:27 AM~14126002
> *x2
> *


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

GUD SHIT, POPST PICS OF THAT SS HOMIE


----------



## Lolohopper

Thanks for showing this swap


----------



## Paqui 68 impala

Cool maybe you can do that to my 63 impala now :biggrin:


----------



## warning

what brake booster is that?


----------



## sixtreywit4

looks good homie


----------



## lincoln313

:0


----------



## eric64impala

> _Originally posted by warning_@Jun 8 2009, 09:47 PM~14134904
> *what brake booster is that?
> *


got it from here 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1958-59-60-...p4506.m20.l1116


----------



## eric64impala

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+Jun 8 2009, 12:18 PM~14128001-->
> 
> 
> 
> GUD SHIT, POPST PICS OF THAT SS HOMIE
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IL post pics on the weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2009, 01:11 PM~14128543
> *Thanks for showing this swap
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Paqui 68 [email protected] 8 2009, 09:39 PM~14134810
> *Cool maybe you can do that to my 63 impala now  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you know il hook it up for you :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2009, 10:11 PM~14135127
> *looks good homie
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanx
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lincoln313_@Jun 9 2009, 07:23 PM~14144924
> *    :0
> *


----------



## monte88carlo

one question : does the upper balljoint not go all the way in ?? or is that how its supposed to look?


----------



## eric64impala

> _Originally posted by monte88carlo_@Jun 10 2009, 01:55 PM~14152276
> *one question : does the upper balljoint not go all the way in ?? or is that how its supposed to look?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the balljoint is all the way in it just looks that way because I didn't use the greaseboot. I welded balljoint keepers to the arm so now the boot don't fit


----------



## caddyking

i've seen alot of people say to double nut the ball joints rather then goin with the castle nut. i dunno personally, just throwin it out there...good topic bro


----------



## tpimuncie

Looks good, how much was spent on the spindles with calipers? disc brake kits 58-64 chevys are $229.00 and bolt right up


----------



## ~Purple Haze~

Let's see more pics of your 64, shit looks nice :wow: .


----------



## eric64impala

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Jun 12 2009, 10:41 AM~14171775
> *Looks good, how much was spent on the spindles with calipers? disc brake kits 58-64 chevys are $229.00  and bolt right up
> *


the spindles complete were $80 the booster with master & prop valve was $180-$190. All the kits i've seen say you must use 15 inch weels i have 13's and the bolt on brakets that come with those kits dont look safe to me I trust my welding more than those brakets.


----------



## eric64impala

> _Originally posted by caddyking_@Jun 11 2009, 01:38 PM~14162887
> *i've seen alot of people say to double nut the ball joints rather then goin with the castle nut.  i dunno personally, just throwin it out there...good topic bro
> *


i've ben told that same thing about the double nut i might just do that


----------



## eric64impala

> _Originally posted by OC*SS_@Jun 12 2009, 12:10 PM~14172640
> *Let's see more pics of your 64, shit looks nice  :wow: .
> *


i'l load some pics latter tonight :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@Jun 12 2009, 04:33 PM~14174493
> *the spindles complete were $80 the booster with master & prop valve was $180-$190. All the kits i've seen say you must use 15 inch weels i have 13's and the bolt on brakets that come with those kits dont look safe to me I trust my welding more than those brakets.
> *


cool, i got 13's on mine and can use the og 59-61 wheels.


----------



## duck

www.speedwaymotors.com, [img=http://img10.imageshack.us/img10/2407/scan0011boy.th.jpg], , 

 Quickpost this image to Myspace, Digg, Facebook, and others!


----------



## G&CWireWheels

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: good word


----------



## H&H




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## eurolak

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Jun 12 2009, 07:41 PM~14171775
> *Looks good, how much was spent on the spindles with calipers? disc brake kits 58-64 chevys are $229.00  and bolt right up
> *


Heard u cant run 13' with these kits.


----------



## 64choco

i got a kit from ebay i use chevelle rotors and s-10 spendles everything fit good i run 14" but a got a set of 13" i try then on to see if they fit and they did , the onlything i dont like it make my wheels came off like 3/4 of the original position so i have to drive my car allmost full nose up so they dont rub my inner fender oh well it looks like i got extended a-arms


----------



## 64choco

yo may be to see how much the wheel came off


----------



## H&H




----------



## [email protected]

good shit,more info then pages and pages have on the other topic :thumbsup:


----------



## eric64impala

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 16 2009, 07:26 AM~14205047
> *good shit,more info then pages and pages have on the other topic :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## superlow1

I'm getting ready to do my breaks too so I'm ready to see how you do the install of the boster/master are you going to have to re plumb the brake lines?my porportion valve is differnt then your I have 2 holes in front and the fitting towards the firewall I've never done this befor so what goes on that fitting?are you going to make your own lines is there anyone here that sales this pre bent brake lines?


----------



## eric64impala

> _Originally posted by superlow1_@Jun 16 2009, 10:18 AM~14206738
> *I'm getting ready to do my breaks too so I'm ready to see how you do the install of the boster/master are you going to have to re plumb the brake lines?my porportion valve is differnt then your I have 2 holes in front and the fitting towards the firewall I've never done this befor so what goes on that fitting?are you going to make your own lines is there anyone here that sales this pre bent brake lines?
> *


I already installed my booster and I ran new brake lines bent them myself the two holes on the front is for the discbrakes and the rear hole is for the back brakes. I ran into a problem when I try to bleed the lines the fluid never makes it to the calipers when I push the brake pedal the master shoots out the fluid when I release the pedal it sucks the fluid back in so it never makes it to the wheels i'll post some pics tonight when I get home from work.


----------



## superlow1

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@Jun 16 2009, 10:40 AM~14206987
> *I already installed my booster and I ran new brake lines bent them myself the two holes on the front is for the diskbrakes and the rear hole is for the back brakes. I ran into a broblem  when I try to bleed the lines the fluid never makes it to the calipers when I  push the brake pedal the master shoots out the fluid when I release the pedal it sucks the fluid back in so it never makes it to the wheels i'l post some pics tonight when I get home from work.
> *


Can you post pictures of how you ran the lines also where did you get the brake lines at?did you just have to bend them or did you put the flares on them aswell is it hard to do?does it matter which hole goes to the Driver or pass.side?


----------



## eric64impala

> _Originally posted by superlow1_@Jun 16 2009, 11:43 AM~14207553
> *Can you post pictures of how you ran the lines also where did you get the brake lines at?did you just have to bend them or did you put the flares on them aswell is it hard to do?does it matter which hole goes to the Driver or pass.side?
> *


  I'L post it tonight right now I'm using my iPhone so I can't post pics but the lines have the fiting already on them you just have to bend them I bought them at the autoparts bought the lines and a gallon of fluid for $23


----------



## 64choco

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@Jun 16 2009, 10:40 AM~14206987
> *I already installed my booster and I ran new brake lines bent them myself the two holes on the front is for the diskbrakes and the rear hole is for the back brakes. I ran into a broblem  when I try to bleed the lines the fluid never makes it to the calipers when I  push the brake pedal the master shoots out the fluid when I release the pedal it sucks the fluid back in so it never makes it to the wheels i'l post some pics tonight when I get home from work.
> *



did you bleed your master cly before you install it ? maybe thas the problem or you brake lines are wrong this is the way it needs to be done


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

This is good shit!!!!

Nice pics,

What is the size of the pipe you welded on the lowers?


----------



## eric64impala

> _Originally posted by superlow1_@Jun 16 2009, 11:43 AM~14207553
> *Can you post pictures of how you ran the lines also where did you get the brake lines at?did you just have to bend them or did you put the flares on them aswell is it hard to do?does it matter which hole goes to the Driver or pass.side?
> *


----------



## eric64impala




----------



## eric64impala




----------



## eric64impala




----------



## eric64impala




----------



## CoupeDeville

:thumbsup: good topic


----------



## superlow1

So did you just ask for ramdom lines do you know how long they are?did you also buy the double female pieces at the autoparts??


----------



## H&H




----------



## eric64impala

> _Originally posted by superlow1_@Jun 17 2009, 06:55 AM~14215870
> *So did you just ask for ramdom lines do you know how long they are?did you also buy the double female pieces at the autoparts??
> *


I got evrything from the autoparts first I went to autozone but they had no clue what I was asking for so I went to a small autoparts by my house called renteria autoparts they had it all I just took the propvalve with me to Mach the threads I bought two 30 inch lines and one 20 inch line the rear lines I used the old ones just reshaped them a lil


----------



## superlow1

Nice thanks for all the info I'll be doing mine this weekend make sure you post how you end up bleeding your system in case I run into the same problem I'll post pictures of my setup this weekend....


----------



## eric64impala

> _Originally posted by superlow1_@Jun 17 2009, 09:36 AM~14217360
> *Nice thanks for all the info I'll be doing mine this weekend make sure you post how you end up bleeding your system in case I run into the same problem I'll post pictures of my setup this weekend....
> *


----------



## atxclassic

:thumbsup: good info.


----------



## eric64impala

> _Originally posted by atxclassic_@Jun 17 2009, 01:33 PM~14219677
> *:thumbsup:  good info.
> *


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Jun 17 2009, 12:34 AM~14212975
> *This is good shit!!!!
> 
> Nice pics,
> 
> What size pipe did you weld on the lowers?
> *



????


----------



## SCARFACE 63

what year was the car u took the spindles off


----------



## eric64impala

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE+Jun 16 2009, 08:34 PM~14212975-->
> 
> 
> 
> This is good shit!!!!
> 
> Nice pics,
> 
> What is the size of the pipe you welded on the lowers?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-64_EC_STYLE_@Jun 19 2009, 11:02 AM~14239782
> *????
> *


I just measured the pipe it is 2 1/2 and 3/16 thick


----------



## eric64impala

> _Originally posted by SCARFACE 63_@Jun 20 2009, 10:17 AM~14247516
> *what year was the car u took the spindles off
> *


85


----------



## eric64impala

> _Originally posted by 64choco_@Jun 16 2009, 02:56 PM~14209365
> *did you bleed your master cly before you install it ? maybe thas the problem or you brake lines are wrong this is the way it needs to be done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I gave up and called a mechanic to come over and take a look he checked it and said the master is bad its not pushing enough presure out so I emailed the place I got it from they told me to ship it back so they can fix or replace it so now I got to wait on that. :angry: If it wasn't for the bad master i would have been done this conversion doesn't take long at all to do.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@Jun 20 2009, 06:55 PM~14248862
> *I just measured the pipe it is 2 1/2 and 3/16 thick
> *



Thanks for the info!


----------



## Cruising Ink

good topic


----------



## tpimuncie

> _Originally posted by eurolak_@Jun 15 2009, 09:16 AM~14194120
> *Heard u cant run 13' with these kits.
> *











13's, but this kit is from abs brakes. Front and back


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@Jun 8 2009, 01:11 AM~14122805
> *from the previous post's I read one problem was the tierods being to long and not being able to adjust them for aligment so I just cut them 1inch each rod and it looks like its prety straight to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after being cut 1inch here's the diference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is how it looks with the spindles and tierods
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Were those the tie rods from the impala or the caprice?


----------



## eric64impala

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Jun 22 2009, 10:53 AM~14262583
> *Were those the tie rods from the impala or the caprice?
> *


OG from the impala


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@Jun 22 2009, 03:02 PM~14262649
> *OG from the impala
> *



  thanks bro, lotta good detailed info you're sharing


----------



## chubbson20s

what year caprice for them spindles ???


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by chubbson20s_@Jun 22 2009, 03:24 PM~14262815
> *what year caprice for  them spindles ???
> *


Read a few posts up bro


----------



## chubbson20s

found it thanks! great topic


----------



## OVERTIME

Did you forget to mention you have to machine the spindle for the tie rods to fit on the spindle


----------



## swangin68

also the bolt on kits push ur wheels out 1 inch on both sides,,, the tire hits the fender if u try to lay... garbage if u ask me,,,, spindle swaps are th best way...


----------



## THUGGNASTY




----------



## mike_bfdr

wow that just seems like ALOT of work to do


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by swangin68_@Jun 22 2009, 09:09 PM~14266037
> *also the bolt on kits push ur wheels out 1 inch on both sides,,, the tire hits the fender if u try to lay... garbage if u ask me,,,, spindle swaps are th best way...
> *


I'm glad I saw this forum, I was getting ready to order a bolt on kit, but I think I'm going with pindle swap because I do like to lay low. My only problem is I'm gonna have to rechrome my lowers :angry:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Jun 23 2009, 06:39 AM~14270829
> *I'm glad I saw this forum, I was getting ready to order a bolt on kit, but I think I'm going with pindle swap because I do like to lay low.  My only problem is I'm gonna have to rechrome my lowers :angry:
> *


Trade somebody out. Some people dont mind the drum enough to change it.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jun 24 2009, 03:38 PM~14284266
> *Trade somebody out. Some people dont mind the drum enough to change it.
> *


Hmmmm I didnt thnik of that!!! Thanks  

My last question, has anyone done this that lays low?? Does this spindle swap push out the wheels also?


----------



## swangin68

from what i know i swapped g body spindles and it didnt push them out... but i cant tell u for sure if the caprice ones will or wont...someone else has to know.. also i dont think they would becasue the rotors are super wide on the bolt on kit, and on the factory spindle swap the rotors are alot narrower


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by swangin68_@Jun 24 2009, 05:21 PM~14285261
> *from what i know i swapped g body spindles and it didnt push them out... but i cant tell u for sure if the caprice ones will or wont...someone else has to know.. also i dont think they would becasue the rotors are super wide on the bolt on kit, and on the factory spindle swap the rotors are alot narrower
> *




  thanks for sharing the info


----------



## VaLenZ64

DOes anybody know if it makes a big diference between all disk to front disk and back drums? is it worth it?


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## swangin68

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Jun 24 2009, 02:56 PM~14286216
> *   thanks for sharing the info
> *


not a problem ,, anytime


----------



## 64choco

:angry: man this set up disck brake i buy from ebay make my wheel came off 3/4 of the original position I just check my tires and they are wering the inside like crazy is ben 5 weeks with this set up ,like I say before i have to drive my car allmost full nose so they won't rub maybe thats my problem my bad luck iwas trying to sell my car now i have to fix this shit tires was allmost new to shit :angry: i share this with you guys so yo can go other way i wont buy this kit again car stop good but the off set shit is fuck up


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by 64choco_@Jun 27 2009, 09:22 PM~14316854
> *:angry: man this set up disck brake i buy from ebay make my wheel came off 3/4 of the original position I just check my tires and they are wering the inside like crazy is ben  5 weeks with this set up ,like I say before i have to drive my car allmost full nose so they won't rub maybe thats my problem my bad luck iwas trying to sell my car now i have to fix this shit tires was allmost new to shit  :angry:  i share this with you guys so yo can go other way i wont buy  this kit again car stop good but the off set shit is fuck up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 sorry to hear this man.. Thanks for sharin the info and helpin us out on which way to go


----------



## slam-low63

great job on upgrade


----------



## OVERTIME

I just Bought a front disc conversion brake line kit from ABS for my 64 it costed 61 bucks shipped and it fit nice not a pain only took maybe over an hour to install.


----------



## chairmnofthboard

Looking good. 

What rubber brake lines did you use?


----------



## OVERTIME

rubber caprice brake lines up front


----------



## Cali Way

Anybody used this ABS Lowrider kit? Its on Page 22 of the online catalog. thanks!

http://www.abspowerbrake.com/maincatalog_frameset.html


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## H&H




----------



## BigVics58

good info here. does anyone know if it would be the same stuff for a 58? i know there slightly different from a 64


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by Cali Way_@Jul 18 2009, 08:29 AM~14510685
> *Anybody used this ABS Lowrider kit?  Its on Page 22 of the online catalog.  thanks!
> 
> http://www.abspowerbrake.com/maincatalog_frameset.html
> *


ABS makes great products. :thumbsup:


----------



## superlow1

i just did my brakes not sure what disc where used since they where already on the car when i bought it but i put the master in bench bleed it then i bleed the system but my brakes dont grab till the pedals all the way to the floor :uh: it feels real soft what can be my problem???? :dunno:


----------



## eric64impala

> _Originally posted by superlow1_@Jul 27 2009, 10:21 PM~14601556
> *i just did my brakes not sure what disc where used since they where already on the car when i bought it but i put the master in bench bleed it then i bleed the system but my brakes dont grab till the pedals all the way to the floor  :uh:  it feels real soft what can be my problem???? :dunno:
> *


when you bleed it do you get fluid from all 4 ?????


----------



## superlow1

yeah i did i started with the driver rear then pass side then front pass side and driver front last but i think i may have to bench bleed it again plus it looked like the pass side was leaking so i think ill have to check in to that aswell i will post pictures tomorrow after i go work on it....


----------



## eric64impala

> _Originally posted by superlow1_@Jul 28 2009, 08:09 PM~14610965
> *yeah i did i started with the driver rear then pass side then front pass side and driver front last but i think i may have to bench bleed it again plus it looked like the pass side was leaking so i think ill have to check in to that aswell i will post pictures tomorrow after i go work on it....
> *


----------



## H&H




----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by Cali Way_@Jul 18 2009, 08:29 AM~14510685
> *Anybody used this ABS Lowrider kit?  Its on Page 22 of the online catalog.  thanks!
> 
> http://www.abspowerbrake.com/maincatalog_frameset.html
> *


this is the best kit zero offset


----------



## For Sale

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@Jun 20 2009, 02:55 PM~14248862
> *I just measured the pipe it is 2 1/2 and 3/16 thick
> *


2 1/2 outside diameter?


----------



## cutty boi

so i would have to machine the spindels to keep impala ball joint


----------



## eric64impala

> _Originally posted by For Sale_@Aug 9 2009, 01:32 PM~14717899
> *2 1/2 outside diameter?
> *


 :yes: yes from outside


----------



## eric64impala

> _Originally posted by cutty boi_@Aug 9 2009, 03:56 PM~14718796
> *so i would have to machine the spindels to keep impala ball joint
> *


maybe for the top balljoint the lower one you have to mod it because of the way the balljoint goes in


----------



## rick383

some good shit?


----------



## cutty boi

x2 thanx for the help :thumbsup:


----------



## eric64impala

> _Originally posted by rick383+Aug 10 2009, 06:45 PM~14730285-->
> 
> 
> 
> some good shit?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cutty boi_@Aug 11 2009, 06:27 PM~14740764
> *x2 thanx for the help :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## H&H

:thumbsup:


----------



## G&CWireWheels

:thumbsup:


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## BIG WHIT 64

NICE!!!!


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## ghettodreams

Can u use 79 caprice spindles ?


----------



## H&H




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## caddyking

i'm doin a disc conversion on my 63. i got a complete kit from jegs and finishing up with the lines has been a freakin headache. almost done though. yours look good homie


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## superlow1

is your power booster vacuum hooked up to the carb?i read somewhere that its suppose to go to the manifold???


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## eric64impala

> _Originally posted by superlow1_@Sep 1 2009, 09:48 PM~14955795
> *is your power booster vacuum hooked up to the carb?i read somewhere that its suppose to go to the manifold???
> *


yea its on the carb the guy at the auto parts told me that's were it goes it works just fine


----------



## G&CWireWheels

:biggrin:


----------



## eric64impala




----------



## H&H




----------



## eric64impala

:biggrin:


----------



## impala_631

great thread,it should be pinned!! and for all of those that are haveing trouble bleeding your system after the going from non power brake to power brake system make shure you move your rod to the other hole or you will not get enough pressure for it to bleed properly


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by superlow1_@Sep 2 2009, 12:48 AM~14955795
> *is your power booster vacuum hooked up to the carb?i read somewhere that its suppose to go to the manifold???
> *


run your vaccumm from the intake,not the carb!!


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by swangin68_@Jun 24 2009, 04:21 PM~14285261
> *from what i know i swapped g body spindles and it didnt push them out... but i cant tell u for sure if the caprice ones will or wont...someone else has to know.. also i dont think they would becasue the rotors are super wide on the bolt on kit, and on the factory spindle swap the rotors are alot narrower
> *


the "bolt on kits" do push you wheels out about a inch,i dont care for them, from what i hear the spindle swap doesnotpush them out,but does raise the car about 1.5"


----------



## Stomper714

Yea this is a great thread I used this thread as arefrence for my 65 impala, got my spindle set up from ebay off a 70 Caprice, so far so good direct bolt on, all I need is to drive it, & an alignment. Bleed the brakes so far so good, no tags don't wanna risk it Cops out here are on the prawl, got busted twice by the same cop, n once infront of my pad , seen a homie's ride get towed for not having tags so I don't wanna risk it.. i got the booster vacuum hose hooked up to the carb, what's the reason for hooking up to the intake?? THANX for the THREAD great info


----------



## eric64impala

> _Originally posted by Stomper714_@Oct 16 2009, 07:32 PM~15382904
> *Yea this is a great thread I used this  thread as arefrence for my 65 impala, got my spindle set up from ebay off a 70 Caprice, so far so good direct bolt on,  all I need is to drive it, & an alignment.  Bleed the brakes so far so good,  no tags don't wanna risk it Cops out here are on the prawl, got busted twice by the same cop, n once infront of my pad , seen a homie's ride get towed for not having tags so I don't wanna risk it..  i got the booster vacuum hose hooked up to the carb,  what's the reason for hooking up to the intake??    THANX for the THREAD great info
> *


----------



## G&CWireWheels

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@Oct 12 2009, 12:49 AM~15329829
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## OVERTIME

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Oct 13 2009, 05:34 AM~15339888
> *great thread,it should be pinned!!  and for all of those that are haveing trouble bleeding your system after the going from non power brake to power brake system make shure you move your rod to the other hole or you will not get enough pressure for it to bleed properly
> *


What do you mean on this ?


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Nov 7 2009, 11:01 AM~15590704
> *What do you mean on this ?
> *


your brake pedal has 2holes,one for power and one for non,cant remember what one goes where right now :tongue:


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by Stomper714_@Oct 16 2009, 10:32 PM~15382904
> *Yea this is a great thread I used this  thread as arefrence for my 65 impala, got my spindle set up from ebay off a 70 Caprice, so far so good direct bolt on,  all I need is to drive it, & an alignment.  Bleed the brakes so far so good,  no tags don't wanna risk it Cops out here are on the prawl, got busted twice by the same cop, n once infront of my pad , seen a homie's ride get towed for not having tags so I don't wanna risk it..  i got the booster vacuum hose hooked up to the carb,  what's the reason for hooking up to the intake??    THANX for the THREAD great info
> *


sorry i was wrong about only hooking up to the intake,it can be hooked up to the carb as long as its the constant vaccum port,


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by Stomper714_@Oct 16 2009, 10:32 PM~15382904
> *Yea this is a great thread I used this  thread as arefrence for my 65 impala, got my spindle set up from ebay off a 70 Caprice, so far so good direct bolt on,  all I need is to drive it, & an alignment.  Bleed the brakes so far so good,  no tags don't wanna risk it Cops out here are on the prawl, got busted twice by the same cop, n once infront of my pad , seen a homie's ride get towed for not having tags so I don't wanna risk it..  i got the booster vacuum hose hooked up to the carb,  what's the reason for hooking up to the intake??    THANX for the THREAD great info
> *



got some pics homie? i'm doing a 65 now that needs a disc conversion


----------



## OVERTIME

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Nov 8 2009, 03:01 PM~15599046
> *sorry i was wrong about only hooking up to the intake,it can be hooked up to the carb as long as its the constant vaccum port,
> *


Which one is constant vaccum front or back port of the carb ?


----------



## OVERTIME

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Nov 8 2009, 02:59 PM~15599032
> *your brake pedal has 2holes,one for power and one for non,cant remember what one goes where right now :tongue:
> *


Thanks bro i was wondering why i had such a hard time bleeding the brakes and it felt like it didnt work the non power hole is the top and power brakes is the bottom one on the pedal . i had to drill the bottom one out bigger for the pin to fit but it made a difference.


----------



## H&H




----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Nov 8 2009, 08:17 PM~15600824
> *Thanks bro i was wondering why i had such a hard time bleeding the brakes and it felt like it didnt work the non power hole is the top and power brakes is the bottom one on the pedal . i had to drill the bottom one out bigger for the pin to fit but it made a difference.
> *


no problem,i learned the hard way too,i did the kit several years back when there was little info on the swap


----------



## OG_Member_#1




----------



## H&H




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## swangin68

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Nov 8 2009, 12:59 PM~15599032
> *your brake pedal has 2holes,one for power and one for non,cant remember what one goes where right now :tongue:
> *


dosent really matter just mount ur booster, and adjust ur rod to whatever length u need to meet at either hole... its just 2 locations to use. obviously u would want the farthest travel in ur pedal for more pedal..= more braking.. and make sure the rod is at a good angle whatever hole u choose...


----------



## Mr. GOON




----------



## 90coupedraggn

just bought a 64 last night and this weekend I'm going to try this conversion since it needs a break job any way!!! 

But my question is what is the deal with the upper ball joint going all the way in the hole or am I missing something here!!!

Thanks for any help you guys offer 

And a big BUMP for the topic starter!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## swangin68

do u mean why the ball joint looks to be sticking out? well its all the way in as far as the taper allows.. he has the grease boot off so u can see the shank,, thats normal... there is no problem there


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## eric64impala

> _Originally posted by 90coupedraggn+Nov 24 2009, 03:24 PM~15769469-->
> 
> 
> 
> just bought a 64 last night and this weekend I'm going to try this conversion since it needs a break job any way!!!
> 
> But my question is what is the deal with the upper ball joint going all the way in the hole or am I missing something here!!!
> 
> Thanks for any help you guys offer
> 
> And a big BUMP for the topic starter!!! :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The ball joint goes in all the way but yea I didn't use the grease boot that's what makes it look funny :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-swangin68_@Nov 24 2009, 06:55 PM~15771686
> *do u mean why the ball joint looks to be sticking out? well its all the way in as far as the taper allows.. he has the grease boot off so u can see the shank,, thats normal... there is no problem there
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## 84Dippin




----------



## 79cutsupreme

uffin:


----------



## SCARFACE 63

WHAT YEARS OF CARS CAN I PULL THE SPINDLES TO DO THE SAME THING AS YOU DID TO YOUR 64...I HAVE A 63. THERE WAS NO 85'S


----------



## eric64impala

> _Originally posted by SCARFACE 63_@Dec 12 2009, 05:04 PM~15961929
> *WHAT YEARS OF CARS CAN I PULL THE SPINDLES TO DO THE SAME THING AS YOU DID TO YOUR 64...I HAVE A 63. THERE WAS NO 85'S
> *


Any 80s will work They are the same you can allso use cadi spindles but you would have to grind down the calipers if you have 13s with the cadi spindles


----------



## SCARFACE 63

GONNA PLAN ANOTHER TRIP TO THE JUNKYARD THANKS FOR THE INFO.


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## G&CWireWheels

:cheesy:


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## Skim

great topic


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by cutty boi+Aug 9 2009, 05:56 PM~14718796-->
> 
> 
> 
> so i would have to machine the spindels to keep impala ball joint
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-eric64impala_@Aug 9 2009, 09:07 PM~14720408
> *maybe for the top balljoint the lower one you have to mod it because of the way the balljoint goes in
> *


whats the best way to know how much to machine? take the spindle and an impala upper balljoint to a machine shop?


----------



## eric64impala

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 26 2009, 12:19 AM~16092287
> *whats the best way to know how much to machine? take the spindle and an impala upper balljoint to a machine shop?
> *


Yes I think it would be best to take the parts with you to make sure it's right


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## H&H




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## H&H




----------



## teacherspet

I have a question:

I bought a front disc brake kit from CPP a few years ago and am finally installing it. I bought the proportion valve for a disc/disc set up because I am also installing a 9" rearend with disc. My question is does the rear need to have a separate line for each wheel like the front, or just a single that splits at the rear?


----------



## OVERTIME

Just a single that splits


----------



## teacherspet

Cool, thanks!


----------



## OVERTIME

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 26 2009, 02:19 AM~16092287
> *whats the best way to know how much to machine? take the spindle and an impala upper balljoint to a machine shop?
> *


I had Black Magic do mine so i knew it wouldnt get fucked up but a good machine shop should be able to do it right.


----------



## RO68RAG




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## H&H




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## ....




----------



## ABES1963

good stuff :thumbsup:


----------



## 5DEUCE

Great topic!!!
is it true that you get a bit more lock up with the caprice spindle in the front??


----------



## eric64impala

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Jan 13 2010, 04:41 PM~16281390
> *Great topic!!!
> is it true that you get a bit more lock up with the caprice spindle in the front??
> *


not much more butt yes you do


----------



## 5DEUCE

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@Jan 13 2010, 10:52 PM~16283866
> *not much more butt yes you do
> *


do you have any pics on your car fully locked in the front


----------



## 85CarLow

I am doing the same conversion but one of my part cars came with a power brake booster in it, could I use that one or do I have to buy something like the one you got from e-bay. 


this is what came in the parts car:


----------



## eric64impala

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Jan 14 2010, 01:35 PM~16291240
> *do you have any pics on your car fully locked in the front
> *


----------



## eric64impala

> _Originally posted by 85CarLow_@Jan 14 2010, 03:05 PM~16292094
> *I am doing the same conversion but one of my part cars came with a power brake booster in it, could I use that one or do I have to buy something like the one you got from e-bay.
> this is what came in the parts car:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I think that booster will work fine but you still need to buy a master from a 68 corvett it's $29 at autozone those are dual port and you'll need a prop valve also.


----------



## 85CarLow

Thanks for the help


----------



## 85CarLow

What about for the rear, is there a specific swap also or do you have to get a kit?


----------



## eric64impala

> _Originally posted by 85CarLow_@Jan 15 2010, 05:55 AM~16298862
> *What about for the rear, is there a specific swap also or do you have to get a kit?
> *


:dunno: I still have drums on my rear.....if someone else knows a swap for this please post it up :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME

You can get one from abs power brake once you go to discs in the rear then you will have to get a different proportioning valve also one that is disc/disc


----------



## ABES1963

> from the previous post's I read one problem was the tierods being to long and not being able to adjust them for aligment so I just cut them 1inch each rod and it looks like its prety straight to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I HAVE A ? ON THIS DID U HAVE TO RETREAD THE RODS OR U JUST PUT IT BACK TOGETHER? THANKS


----------



## eric64impala

> from the previous post's I read one problem was the tierods being to long and not being able to adjust them for aligment so I just cut them 1inch each rod and it looks like its prety straight to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I HAVE A ? ON THIS DID U HAVE TO RETREAD THE RODS OR U JUST PUT IT BACK TOGETHER? THANKS
> 
> 
> 
> no rethread just cut and screw it back in :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## ABES1963

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@Jan 15 2010, 09:02 PM~16304381
> *no rethread just cut and screw it back in  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS :thumbsup:


----------



## 5DEUCE

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@Jan 14 2010, 06:35 PM~16292379
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks homie


----------



## 90coupedraggn

So did I miss something or wheres the pics for the master cylinder install!!! great topic!!


----------



## eric64impala

> _Originally posted by 90coupedraggn+Jan 21 2010, 06:35 PM~16369010-->
> 
> 
> 
> So did I miss something or wheres the pics for the master cylinder install!!! great topic!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected]n 16 2009, 08:34 PM~14212984
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-eric64impala_@Jun 16 2009, 08:36 PM~14213014
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## H&H




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## Cadillac Heaven

good info, im about to start this...


----------



## Lolohopper

Will the station spindle and disk also fit in my 63??


----------



## 86cutt

whats the total cost of doing this so far and does your front end have a higher lock up now with carpice spindals?


----------



## eric64impala

> _Originally posted by 86cutt_@Feb 7 2010, 02:52 PM~16541319
> *whats the total cost of doing this so far and does your front end have a higher lock up now with carpice spindals?
> *


I spent a tottal of $300 and I did get about 1- 1/2 inch higher lock up

there's kits on eBay that go for $250--$300 but there not complete most iv seen still need brakets and master/booster and brake lines


----------



## west coast ridaz

ttt


----------



## Lolohopper

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Feb 6 2010, 09:54 PM~16532964
> *Will the station spindle and disk also fit in my 63??
> *


?????????


----------



## eric64impala

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Feb 19 2010, 10:14 AM~16661664
> *?????????
> *


You could but I'm prety sure the wagon spindle is shorter so you'll get a litle less lock up


----------



## texican63

Has anybody used Monte Rotors and Celebrity calipers for a 63? That's what was recomended to me. Uses original spinders but must buy a braket.


----------



## pink63impala

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@Jan 22 2010, 01:12 AM~16372113
> *
> *


any pics of your car?


----------



## eric64impala

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Feb 26 2010, 03:43 AM~16731439
> *any pics of your car?
> *


----------



## 5DEUCE

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@Feb 26 2010, 02:30 PM~16734131
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that car is beautiful homie


----------



## TONY MONTANA

any one got an idea of where to get and how much the disk conversion will hit you up for the rear end of the 64


----------



## eric64impala

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Feb 26 2010, 03:17 PM~16735836
> *that car is beautiful homie
> *


thanx for the complement :biggrin:


----------



## eric64impala

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Feb 26 2010, 04:24 PM~16736362
> *any one got an idea of where to get and how much the disk conversion will hit you up for the rear end of the 64
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## FloridaLowrider

good decision.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

put my front disc brake aftermarket kit on and it did offset my front wheels by almost 1". good thing im also switching to real zeniths so they bring it back in by about 5/8" so its close to the same as it was...


----------



## pink63impala

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@Feb 26 2010, 02:30 PM~16734131
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What's the color looks like magenta?


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@Feb 26 2010, 05:28 PM~16736401
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> *


maybe summit?


----------



## west coast ridaz

just got done doing one like this


----------



## 64ss4brl327

His way is a good way to save money but there is an easy way to do that now. If you choose not to use factory steel wheels get on Ebay and look for zero offset disc brakes for a 64 impala. When you find it read the info and make sure it's what you want. The kit has everything you need minus the booster and mastercylinder @ $330 + $75 shipping. This kit will allow you to use your stock spindles without moving your wheels out any. 
I have a booster on my car so I just need to order a 2 chamber cylinder and the kit from ebay and I'll be there. However I have non stock 16s so my wheel will work with it. 
I beleave a 72 impala two chamber master cylinder will mount on my 64 booster so I'm going to order that from a local parts store and save on the shipping cost.
When I complete the change-out I will let everyone know how it went.
I know $400 + the $30 for the master cylinder is not cheap but it beats $800-$900 and dose well for a lazy person like myself.


----------



## west coast ridaz

ttt


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## west coast ridaz

did u have to ream out the spindel for the tierods to fit


----------



## OVERTIME

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Apr 30 2010, 01:18 PM~17352197
> *did u have to ream out the spindel for the tierods to fit
> *


yes you do


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Apr 30 2010, 04:53 PM~17354303
> *yes you do
> *


are u suppose to cut off the steering stop on the lowers a arms my spindels are hitting and i cant turn for shit it also looks like the tierods are closer to the frame


----------



## OVERTIME

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@May 8 2010, 11:10 PM~17431743
> *are u suppose to cut off the steering stop on  the lowers  a arms my spindels are hitting and i cant turn for shit it also looks like the tierods are closer to the frame
> *


mine were cut off because i had molded lowers so probable have to get rid of them. you have to shorten the tie rod collar by an inch and the tie rods will be close to the frame if its been wrapped they are close as it is on a stock frame but still clear.


----------



## eric64impala

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@May 8 2010, 09:10 PM~17431743
> *are u suppose to cut off the steering stop on  the lowers  a arms my spindels are hitting and i cant turn for shit it also looks like the tierods are closer to the frame
> *


yes cut of the steering stop


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@May 8 2010, 10:28 PM~17431874
> *yes cut of the steering stop
> *


do i shorten both tierods or just the 2 long ones


----------



## OVERTIME

you only shorten the collar


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@Jun 7 2009, 10:11 PM~14122805
> *from the previous post's I read one problem was the tierods being to long and not being able to adjust them for aligment so I just cut them 1inch each rod and it looks like its prety straight to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after being cut 1inch here's the diference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is how it looks with the spindles and tierods
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ttt


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@May 8 2010, 10:32 PM~17431908
> *you only shorten the collar
> *


this way gives u more lean too right i can just shim back some right


----------



## OVERTIME

the tie rods shouldnt affect the lean i have 1 1/2 extension sshimmed back 1/2 an inch and it still leans with caddy spindles


----------



## OVERTIME




----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@May 8 2010, 10:38 PM~17431974
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


on my wifes car its only extend 3/4 and there a big lean ill post a pic what is the purpose of shorting the collar only so u can screw in the tierods more right i ended up cutting the 2 long tierods to cause i saw the other guy had done it it should be ok right


----------



## west coast ridaz

heres some pics for people the steering stop hits the caprice spindel so u have to remove it lesson learned


----------



## OVERTIME

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@May 9 2010, 10:29 AM~17433937
> *on my  wifes car its only extend 3/4 and there a big lean ill post a pic what is the purpose of shorting the collar only so u can screw in the tierods more right i ended up cutting the 2  long tierods to cause i saw the other guy had done it it should be ok right
> *


yeah i would think so


----------



## 86cutt

> After reading a few posts on this subject I decided on doing the caprice spindle swap on my 64. None of the posts I looked through had enough pics that's why I'm posting pics as I go along.
> I bought the brake booster and master of ebay. the spindle's from the junk yard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you got a link on where on ebay you found this brake booster and master?


----------



## fullsize67

great topic. good info here. might help clarify for other people that the first pic os one tie rod. i know it confused me when i saw it. correct me if im wrong.  










after being cut 1inch here's the diference


----------



## west coast ridaz

here the lean on the one i did


----------



## 1downkat

So I went to the junk yard today and got my spindals but no caprice so I got an 84 regal spindal, rotor which is the 11" not the 12" like the guy was telling me because of the impala, and calipers. I know a few pages back I heard you can use any 80's g-body spindals, and rotors, and calipers, just want to make sure thats cool to use on my impala uppers and lowers but modify them for the ball joints. Can anyone help?? Is this the correct info? Thank you god bless :thumbsup:


----------



## eric64impala

> _Originally posted by 1downkat_@Jun 3 2010, 09:45 AM~17685316
> *So I went to the junk yard today and got my spindals but no caprice so I got an 84 regal spindal, rotor which is the 11" not the 12" like the guy was telling me because of the impala, and calipers. I know a few pages back I heard you can use any 80's g-body spindals, and rotors, and calipers, just want to make sure thats cool to use on my impala uppers and lowers but modify them for the ball joints. Can anyone help?? Is this the correct info? Thank you god bless  :thumbsup:
> *


Yes you should be good to go. Use your stock A arms just do the mod for baljoints. The only thing about the regal spindal is your lockup or travel space is going to be like the way you have it when stock. When you use caprice spindels you get a lil more travel space


----------



## 1downkat

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@Jun 3 2010, 01:08 PM~17686829
> *Yes you should be good to go. Use your stock A arms just do the mod for baljoints. The only thing about the regal spindal is your lockup or travel space is going to be like the way you have it when stock. When you use caprice spindels you get a lil more travel space
> *



My bad I went to the yard and looked at the car again and it was a cutty but sounds like a plan just wanted to make sure I got the rite goods. Thank you very much a big help good thread :thumbsup:


----------



## 1downkat

I've extended my a-arms 1 1/4 and I'm going to run the 8's up front with 4 1/2 tons with a turn cut off, 3 pums 10 batts.


----------



## Paqui 68 impala

:biggrin:


----------



## Pueblo Viejo

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@Jun 7 2009, 10:43 PM~14122540
> *After reading a few posts on this subject I decided on doing the caprice spindle swap on my 64. None of the posts I looked through had enough pics that's why I'm posting pics as I go along.
> I bought the brake booster and master of ebay. the spindle's from the junk yard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's how the drum brakes looked with out the rim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> took out the stok spindle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64choco

> _Originally posted by 64ss4brl327_@Feb 28 2010, 10:58 PM~16757236
> *His way is a good way to save money but there is an easy way to do that now. If you choose not to use factory steel wheels get on Ebay and look for zero offset disc brakes for a 64 impala. When you find it read the info and make sure it's what you want. The kit has everything you need minus the booster and mastercylinder @ $330 + $75 shipping. This kit will allow you to use your stock spindles without moving your wheels out any.
> I have a booster on my car so I just need to order a 2 chamber cylinder and the kit from ebay and I'll be there. However I have non stock 16s so my wheel will work with it.
> I beleave a 72 impala two chamber master cylinder will mount on my 64 booster so I'm going to order that from a local parts store and save on the shipping cost.
> When I complete the change-out I will let everyone know how it went.
> I know $400 + the $30 for the master cylinder is not cheap but it beats $800-$900 and dose well for a lazy person like myself.
> *


any updates on this i like to know. I did the caprice spindal ones and dint like it cuz it lean so much and yeah you can bring then in some but not to much it seems like in a long way you be better off to get the zero up set kit from ABS brakes. Is just so expence


----------



## 86illregal

Nice pictures and info on this project :thumbsup:


----------



## 1downkat

> _Originally posted by fullsize67_@May 13 2010, 12:55 AM~17474744
> *great topic. good info here. might help clarify for other people that the first pic os one tie rod. i know it confused me when i saw it. correct me if im wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after being cut 1inch here's the diference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



SO do I cut an 1" off each side? or just only 1 side?


----------



## eric64impala

> _Originally posted by 1downkat_@Jul 27 2010, 11:13 PM~18161063
> *SO do I cut an 1" off each side? or just only 1 side?
> *


I made both 1 inch smaller


----------



## EL VAGO 84

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@Jun 7 2009, 09:47 PM~14122575
> *control arms out ready to get a slight mod for the balljoint's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


when u mod the lower do u move the center of the ball joint.
did it move the spindel


----------



## eric64impala

> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@Jul 28 2010, 09:09 PM~18170237
> *when u mod the lower do u move the center of the  ball joint.
> did it move the spindel
> *


yes and yes............. I think this caprice thing is cool if you got draulics or air for a stock car I would go another route


----------



## Elpintor

:thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

good chit I been looking for this topic


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@Jun 7 2009, 10:43 PM~14122540
> *After reading a few posts on this subject I decided on doing the caprice spindle swap on my 64. None of the posts I looked through had enough pics that's why I'm posting pics as I go along.
> I bought the brake booster and master of ebay. the spindle's from the junk yard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's how the drum brakes looked with out the rim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> took out the stok spindle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@Jun 7 2009, 10:55 PM~14122656
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all welded and balljoint presed in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> took apart the spindle for cleaning and painting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> everything painted and ready for assembly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG

IM HAVING TROUBLE WIT MY SPINDLE NUT ON MY 65 RAG I HAVE CHANGED OUT THE SPINDLE AND BEARINGS BUT FOR SOME REASON THE NUT KEEPS COMING LOOSE AND MY WHEEL BEGINS TO WOBBLE WHEN I DRIVE ANY SUGGESTIONS


----------



## eric64impala

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG_@Aug 30 2010, 09:14 AM~18440558
> *IM HAVING TROUBLE WIT MY SPINDLE NUT ON MY 65 RAG I HAVE CHANGED OUT THE SPINDLE AND BEARINGS BUT FOR SOME REASON THE NUT KEEPS COMING LOOSE AND MY WHEEL BEGINS TO WOBBLE WHEN I DRIVE ANY SUGGESTIONS
> *


Does the nut have a coter pin through it??? If not drill out a small hole and put one in


----------



## 5DEUCE

Did you have to extend the flex hoses for the brakes with the caprice spindle, and do they still connect in the stock location on the spring pocket to the hard line??


----------



## Pueblo Viejo

:biggrin:


----------



## impalaoriginals64

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@Jun 7 2009, 10:11 PM~14122805
> *from the previous post's I read one problem was the tierods being to long and not being able to adjust them for aligment so I just cut them 1inch each rod and it looks like its prety straight to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after being cut 1inch here's the diference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is how it looks with the spindles and tierods
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Question, why does that upper balljoint have so much gap. Is it tightened all the way down. That gap is not good, will have some travel. 
The reason why I am concerned, I was looking to do a disc brake conversation to on my 64 ss. hear that 69-71 Gm cars work with little to no altering.


----------



## eric64impala

> _Originally posted by impalaoriginals64_@Sep 11 2010, 03:26 PM~18542856
> *Question,  why does that upper balljoint have so much gap. Is it tightened all the way down. That gap is not good, will have some travel.
> The reason why I am concerned, I was looking to do a disc brake conversation to on my 64 ss. hear that 69-71 Gm cars work with little to no altering.
> *


The balljoint is in all the way. It just looks that way because I don't use the grease boot wich covers the balljoint stem


----------



## 5DEUCE

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Sep 10 2010, 04:40 PM~18535559
> *Did you have to extend the flex hoses for the brakes with the caprice spindle, and do they still connect in the stock location on the spring pocket to the hard line??
> *



:dunno:


----------



## eric64impala

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE+Sep 10 2010, 01:40 PM~18535559-->
> 
> 
> 
> Did you have to extend the flex hoses for the brakes with the caprice spindle, and do they still connect in the stock location on the spring pocket to the hard line??
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-5DEUCE_@Sep 13 2010, 04:35 PM~18558332
> *:dunno:
> *


I used the flex hose from the caprice. And they can mount to the stock location but I didn't. I left them loose because in the past when I broke a balljoint the hardline snapped. Leaving them loose gives them room to stretch if I brake another balljoin. Wich it shouldn't because I used balljoint keepers. But just incase they break from the stem


----------



## 5DEUCE

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@Sep 14 2010, 12:09 PM~18564313
> *I used the flex hose from the caprice. And they can mount to the stock location but I didn't.  I left them loose because in the past when I broke a balljoint the hardline snapped. Leaving them loose gives them room to stretch if I brake another balljoin. Wich it shouldn't because I used balljoint keepers.  But just incase they break from the stem
> *


thanks for the info brother!


----------



## the fly

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Sep 14 2010, 02:46 PM~18566796
> *thanks for the info brother!
> *


2x


----------



## jspekdc2

What year spindels do I need to find off of a caprice?? Thanks


----------



## eric64impala

> _Originally posted by jspekdc2_@Sep 20 2010, 08:36 AM~18610629
> *What year spindels do I need to find off of a caprice??  Thanks
> *


I used 85 but any 80's will do


----------



## jspekdc2

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@Sep 20 2010, 10:20 AM~18610939
> *I used 85 but any 80's will do
> *


thanks... so whats the last year you are able to use on a caprice disc brake conversion?? would mid 80s impala work as well??

thanks again for your info.. its very help full for a buget good brake up grade.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Indio123

Looks pretty eazy :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tone from 509

thanks good info


----------



## big sleeps

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Aug 22 2010, 03:04 PM~18376726
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Rolaz

So any suggestions on how much I should extend my upper A-arms on my 63 using the caprice spindle setup, I still want it to be drivable but I like how impalas look with extended A-arms just dont know how much the caprice spindles lean and dont want to extend too far out


----------



## ~NUEVO MEXICO~




----------



## NorthWestRider

> _Originally posted by Rolaz_@Nov 17 2010, 08:50 AM~19091524
> *So any suggestions on how much I should extend my upper A-arms on my 63 using the caprice spindle setup, I still want it to be drivable but I like how impalas look with extended A-arms just dont know how much the caprice spindles lean and dont want to extend too far out
> *


hres mine with 1" uppers and caprice spindles


----------



## red chev

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@Sep 14 2010, 10:09 AM~18564313
> *I used the flex hose from the caprice. And they can mount to the stock location but I didn't.  I left them loose because in the past when I broke a balljoint the hardline snapped. Leaving them loose gives them room to stretch if I brake another balljoin. Wich it shouldn't because I used balljoint keepers.  But just incase they break from the stem
> *


ball joint keepers???? what are these..pics!!


----------



## NYC68droptop

> _Originally posted by Stomper714_@Oct 16 2009, 08:32 PM~15382904
> *Yea this is a great thread I used this  thread as arefrence for my 65 impala, got my spindle set up from ebay off a 70 Caprice, so far so good direct bolt on,  all I need is to drive it, & an alignment.  Bleed the brakes so far so good,  no tags don't wanna risk it Cops out here are on the prawl, got busted twice by the same cop, n once infront of my pad , seen a homie's ride get towed for not having tags so I don't wanna risk it..  i got the booster vacuum hose hooked up to the carb,  what's the reason for hooking up to the intake??    THANX for the THREAD great info
> *


just wondering how this worked? the tie rod for a 65 is on the rear of the spindle is it not? the tie rod for a caprice spindle is on the front? could be wrong but i don think so?


----------



## mikelowsix4

Hey what years of caprice are you guys getting these brake spindle parts from? I see you guys doing it and it looks really good. and I rather go this route with my 64 impala than buy one of those expensive kits that wont let me roll on my 14s. I seen someone put that they use parts from a 70 caprice for a 65 impala but what other years will work for a 64 impala. Let me know Thanks in advance 

-Mikelowsix4-


----------



## NorthWestRider

> _Originally posted by mikelowsix4_@Dec 3 2010, 10:50 PM~19234221
> *Hey  what years of caprice are you guys getting these brake spindle parts  from? I see you guys doing it and it looks really good. and I rather go this route with my 64 impala than buy one of those expensive kits that wont let me roll on my 14s. I seen someone put that they use  parts from a 70 caprice for a 65 impala but what other years will work for a 64 impala. Let me know Thanks in advance
> 
> -Mikelowsix4-
> *


80s box caprice dont use da bubble 90s style cuz it has a 12" rotor and u have to grind caliper for 13s just make sure its a 11" rotor


----------



## caddyking

> _Originally posted by mikelowsix4_@Dec 4 2010, 12:50 AM~19234221
> *Hey  what years of caprice are you guys getting these brake spindle parts  from? I see you guys doing it and it looks really good. and I rather go this route with my 64 impala than buy one of those expensive kits that wont let me roll on my 14s. I seen someone put that they use  parts from a 70 caprice for a 65 impala but what other years will work for a 64 impala. Let me know Thanks in advance
> 
> -Mikelowsix4-
> *


on impalas, roll 13's homie


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

great topic!


----------



## MILLENIUM CC




----------



## J-Bill

A few things to think about.

If using s10 or g body spindles the bolt pattern is the same.

If using new caprice and impala stuff it is a differnt bolt pattern.

Also a 75 vette booster and master cyclinder combo and oreilys is $108

Also im working on a few things that should help us out with these conversions. I will be working on mine this weekend ill keep you guys posted.


----------



## J-Bill

Did a s10 swap today, its east as hell and didnt moved the wheels out any. S10 drop spindles rotors and calipers from scrap yard $130, $40 in balljionts and some time. Only thing to do is figure out the tie rods.


----------



## NorthWestRider

> _Originally posted by J-Bill_@Dec 29 2010, 04:25 PM~19451887
> *A few things to think about.
> 
> If using s10 or g body spindles the bolt pattern is the same.
> 
> If using new caprice and impala stuff it is a differnt bolt pattern.
> 
> Also a 75 vette booster and master cyclinder combo and oreilys is $108
> 
> Also im working on a few things that should help us out with these conversions. I will be working on mine this weekend ill keep you guys posted.
> *


depends what year caprice u use if you use box 80s style caprice is still 5 0n 4 3/4 if u use 70s or 90s its 5 on 5


----------



## strokedoutss

im doing my 64 with caprice spindles what brake booster and master cylinder do use and the prop valve not sure thats what its called thx for any info


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

My question is....can you do a swap with another make and model and not bulldog in the front?


----------



## NorthWestRider

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Jan 3 2011, 12:43 PM~19491153
> *My question is....can you do a swap with another make and model and not bulldog in the front?
> *


g body will work and not bulldog


----------



## J-Bill

g body and s10 are the same parts


----------



## angelm75

probably a stupid question but when u cut out the lower a arm to weld the piece of pipe in. what ball joint are you put in there an impala or caprice ball joint. and how big of a piece of pipe????


----------



## scrape'n-by

if you want to keep original spindal and arms just go to speedwaymotors.com they sell and disc brake conversion kit for 250bucks..all day long..


----------



## mikelowsix4

> _Originally posted by J-Bill_@Dec 31 2010, 03:20 PM~19469797
> *Did a s10 swap today, its east as hell and didnt moved the wheels out any. S10 drop spindles rotors and calipers from scrap yard $130, $40 in balljionts and some time. Only thing to do is figure out the tie rods.
> *


What year s1o parts did you use? I want to put disk on my ride but i dont want the wheels to move out any or lean, butterfly or bulldogg what ever you want to call it. let me know thanks

mikelowsix4


----------



## Zoom




----------



## hotstuff5964

Marked for later.


----------



## timlemos

TTT


----------



## Cruising Ink

so just to make sure you cut off one inch each tie rod? and the lower ball joint is from a caprice? and top is an impalas right? thinking of going this route just want to make sure thanks


----------



## razor

heres one i'm working on,i put a stock upper to show that you dont really have to extend your upper,but you could if you want more lean.and the camber dosent change much from layed out to locked up,i'm doing it to mine but i'm stock suspension,but preparing for juice next year :biggrin:


----------



## razor

we used all ''g'' body tie rods but did not notice any issues with conecting them on the spindles or center link.


----------



## phxmarlo

> _Originally posted by NYC68droptop_@Dec 3 2010, 05:38 PM~19231680
> *just wondering how this worked? the tie rod for a 65 is on the rear of the spindle is it not? the tie rod for a caprice spindle is on the front? could be wrong but i don think so?
> *


anyone has some info on this im doing my 66 with g body spindles but have the same ?


----------



## *83coupe*

how long did you cut the pipe


----------



## Chevillacs

MARKED...

good shit homie


----------



## ______________

:thumbsup:


----------



## tlc64impala

> _Originally posted by razor_@Mar 6 2011, 07:00 PM~20029776
> *we used all ''g'' body tie rods but did not notice any issues with conecting them on the spindles or center link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Lolohopper

Are all mid 80 caprice spindles the same???

Station, 2 door, and 4 door??


----------



## Mack10

*Is there any difference in the conversion when doing a 1960 Impala.. Will a 80's Caprice still work?? *


----------



## Mack10

* What exact Caprice years will work for my 60.. If it's mid 80s please specify.. Don't want to waiste money at the junk yard.. Thanks *


----------



## Mack10

* Well because I don't have patience I went ahead and pulled some spindles from an 85 Caprice.. Hope it works.  *


----------



## villenmike

> _Originally posted by NYC68droptop_@Dec 3 2010, 06:38 PM~19231680
> *just wondering how this worked? the tie rod for a 65 is on the rear of the spindle is it not? the tie rod for a caprice spindle is on the front? could be wrong but i don think so?
> *



The reason this worked is because a 70 caprice has the same spindle set up as a 65 Impala. 65 - 70 fullsize chevy's all have that goofy rear tie rod set up. From the factory 67-68 came with optional disc but they suck. 69-70 also did and they are alot nicer. I did a swap like this on my first car back 96. It was pretty simple, no mods what-so-ever. Factory disc are had to find though.


----------



## Stomper714

> _Originally posted by NYC68droptop_@Dec 3 2010, 07:38 PM~19231680
> *just wondering how this worked? the tie rod for a 65 is on the rear of the spindle is it not? the tie rod for a caprice spindle is on the front? could be wrong but i don think so?
> *


yea your wrong  they just bolt up Homie, all I did is removed the drum Spindles & installed the 70 Caprice/Impala Spindles, I didn't hafto cut anything, just BOLT ON, well I powder coated the Spindles first :biggrin: G/L hit me up if you have any questions


----------



## 63 VERT

:biggrin:


----------



## ______________

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@Jun 7 2009, 09:43 PM~14122540
> *After reading a few posts on this subject I decided on doing the caprice spindle swap on my 64. None of the posts I looked through had enough pics that's why I'm posting pics as I go along.
> I bought the brake booster and master of ebay. the spindle's from the junk yard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's how the drum brakes looked with out the rim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> took out the stok spindle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What year, gm model spindles did you used for this swap? 

Thanks.


----------



## C-ROW

Gud topic :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RiddinglowCR

:biggrin:


----------



## KAMOZO_310

Has anyone done this conversion for a non-hydraulic impala? If so what is it excatly that you need and from what year cars? Thanks homies


----------



## Lolohopper

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Mar 23 2011, 07:20 PM~20161047
> *Are all mid 80 caprice spindles the same???
> 
> Station, 2 door, and 4 door??
> *


----------



## KAMOZO_310

> _Originally posted by ElKamster_@Apr 30 2011, 10:42 AM~20454305
> *Has anyone done this conversion for a non-hydraulic impala? If so what is it excatly that you need and from what year cars? Thanks homies
> *


----------



## KAMOZO_310

Anyone????


----------



## eric64impala

> _Originally posted by ElKamster_@May 2 2011, 09:09 PM~20472369
> *Anyone????
> *


For a non hydraulic car do the same I did but use spindle from a cutlas or regal any 80s


----------



## eric64impala

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@May 1 2011, 10:32 AM~20459561
> *
> *


Yes they are the same


----------



## KAMOZO_310

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@May 4 2011, 08:22 AM~20482770
> *For a non hydraulic car do the same I did but use spindle from a cutlas or regal any 80s
> *


Ok. So get the spindle off a regal or cutlass and still weld on a piece of pipe for ball joints right? appreciate the help G


----------



## KAMOZO_310

And did you keep the rear drums or did you convert those too??


----------



## C-ROW

T
t
t


----------



## 63 VERT

ElKamster said:


> Ok. So get the spindle off a regal or cutlass and still weld on a piece of pipe for ball joints right? appreciate the help G


:dunno:


----------



## 63 VERT

ElKamster said:


> And did you keep the rear drums or did you convert those too??


x63


----------



## mr box

why go to the junk yard and get used junk go here 

http://www.scarebird.com/

his *kit will allow you to mount front disc on your classic late great and still be able to use the OEM drum rims and any spoke rim without modding your steering stops or losing turn radius. 135.oo for the brackets this will fit the og parts with no problems*

then go to rockauto to get the parts or autozone to buy the rest of the parts you need he gives you a parts list


----------



## sandiegohat

Sup with the SS pics? or is there somewhere I can check it out at?


----------



## C-ROW




----------



## 63pala

Can someone tell me if all of these parts are ok for a 63 swap? and/or if I missed anything please let me know. plus the kit from scarebird.com 
Thanks.

-1978 CHEVROLET MALIBU 5.7L 350cid V8 4BBL (L) OHV 
ACDELCO Part # 18A29 {#18027629, 19171439} replaces 18027629
ROTOR,FRT BRK(W/HUB) DURASTOP


-1990 CHEVROLET CELEBRITY 3.1L 189cid V6 MFI (T) OHV
A-1 CARDONE Part # 164195 Reman. Bolt-On Ready Caliper w/Installation Hardware & Pad
with Metal Piston; Semi-Metallic Pads; Front Left

A-1 CARDONE Part # 164194 Reman. Bolt-On Ready Caliper w/Installation Hardware & Pad
with Metal Piston; Semi-Metallic Pads; Front Right


-1981 CHEVROLET CAMARO 5.7L 350cid V8 4BBL (L) OHV
Brake/Wheel Hub : Hydraulic Hose
DORMAN Part # H98912 
Front Left
Front Right


----------



## mr box

*that looks about rigth just assk for the parts list iam going to install this setup agine i will post some pics*
*when i do it agine*


----------



## king debo

With the Celebrity calipers there are 3 different kinds: JA-1 - No longer available, JA-2 - Can get & JA-8 - Can get..Which one is the one that would be used for this conversion? I'm really considering doing this one on my 64' SS.

I've followed this thread since it started, really good info for Impala owners..Anyone know of a budget steering upgrade for 64', manual to power?

Thanks


----------



## mr box

king debo said:


> With the Celebrity calipers there are 3 different kinds: JA-1 - No longer available, JA-2 - Can get & JA-8 - Can get..Which one is the one that would be used for this conversion? I'm really considering doing this one on my 64' SS.
> 
> I've followed this thread since it started, really good info for Impala owners..Anyone know of a budget steering upgrade for 64', manual to power?
> 
> Thanks


Must be Heavy Duty i bought RAYBESTOS Part # RC4233 which is for both HD and MD


----------



## king debo




----------



## Rolaz

TTT


----------



## 64belaire

Speedwaymotors.com sells ball joint sleeves. Cost me $23 for the pair with shipping.

Getting ready to do this using S-10 spindles. PO did a shitty job of swapping. They cut the ends off & rewelded flipped balls, dont even know what they used. had @" drop sprindles when i got it. swapped for stock height. Future plans will be to go with 2-3" lift spindles.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

king debo said:


> With the Celebrity calipers there are 3 different kinds: JA-1 - No longer available, JA-2 - Can get & JA-8 - Can get..Which one is the one that would be used for this conversion? I'm really considering doing this one on my 64' SS.
> 
> I've followed this thread since it started, really good info for Impala owners..*Anyone know of a budget steering upgrade for 64', manual to power?*
> 
> Thanks


 
x2??


----------



## king debo

This kit is $55 on Ebay..Anyone know if this could replace the kit from Rock auto?


----------



## king debo

I'm pulling this thread back out of the dungeon!


----------



## mr box

here is the scarebird setup done i see no signs of the bolt rubing as far as i can tell king debo. just grind the bolt a little into it clears or try a diffrent rotor not every rotor is bulit the same. i just need to test drive it now but its going to be a while befor i do it still waiting for some other parts to come in from american wire going to upgrade my rear drum brakes to self adjusting also. its annoying haveing to adjust them one time every month


----------



## king debo

Just had to grind the bolt head down about an 1/8". All done, just need to run the brake linesfor the front and install the dual diaphram booster.


----------



## Cali4Life916

TTT


----------



## Lolohopper

Some one has pix from before and after the swap so i can see how much more lift i can get????


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

_*TTT*_


----------



## indyzmosthated

so with the caprice swap, would 1.5" extended uppers be to much for a driven car?


----------



## eric64impala

indyzmosthated said:


> so with the caprice swap, would 1.5" extended uppers be to much for a driven car?


I think it's too much. On my car the uppers are one inch and I shimed it half an inch and still has a lil tuck


----------



## indyzmosthated

my current uppers are .75 my buddy has a complete setup ready to go for but has 1.5"


----------



## 196deuce

Will 75 Monte spindles work on a 62 impala


----------



## 196deuce

Anybody,please...


----------



## 1mexikan

TTT


----------



## the GRINCH

:inout:


----------



## henry36

Can anyone tell me if the 80's master/booster works on for the 63 brake swap? Or do I have to go aftermarket? Also, I'm not putting lifts on my ride so I don't want my wheels to lean out, so will the caprice parts make my wheels lean? Or should I go with the g body spindles?


----------



## henry36

I already have a caprice parts car so could I use the caprice uppers and just buy g-body spindles? Thanks for any info.


----------



## henry36

Or do I use the g-bodys upper a-arm?


----------



## dunk420

tpimuncie said:


> 13's, but this kit is from abs brakes. Front and back


i used the cheap disk brake conversion from e bay that said it would only clear 14s but im running 13x7s!! but i have tripple stamped daytons and heard the offset is a lil diff!!!


----------



## regal ryda

king debo said:


> This kit is $55 on Ebay..Anyone know if this could replace the kit from Rock auto?


does this kit clear 13's


----------



## sobayduece

mr box said:


> why go to the junk yard and get used junk go here
> 
> http://www.scarebird.com/
> 
> his *kit will allow you to mount front disc on your classic late great and still be able to use the OEM drum rims and any spoke rim without modding your steering stops or losing turn radius. 135.oo for the brackets this will fit the og parts with no problems*
> 
> then go to rockauto to get the parts or autozone to buy the rest of the parts you need he gives you a parts list


hey ryda i am thinking about getting this one they say i can still use 14 inch stocks then it should not have a problem clearing 13s i am going to check if it uses 11 inch rotors


----------



## KAMOZO_310

They do you use 11" rotors G! I just finished installing this kit. it uses 78 MC rotors. youll be good rididng on 13s :thumbsup:


----------



## king debo

I got the same one, it will work for 13"s.


----------



## sobayduece

ElKamster said:


> They do you use 11" rotors G! I just finished installing this kit. it uses 78 MC rotors. youll be good rididng on 13s :thumbsup:


 Whats up kams have you tried it also with the 14 inch stocks do they fit good in case i want to roll stock sometimes


----------



## KAMOZO_310

sobayduece said:


> Whats up kams have you tried it also with the 14 inch stocks do they fit good in case i want to roll stock sometimes


im running 14s and they fit just fine, but not stock tho. i say do it. you wanna make sure these old beauties come to a full stop! you can always email them and ask em. i did just that and they even sent a picture to clarify. GL homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## sobayduece

ElKamster said:


> im running 14s and they fit just fine, but not stock tho. i say do it. you wanna make sure these old beauties come to a full stop! you can always email them and ask em. i did just that and they even sent a picture to clarify. GL homie! :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## EastValleyLowLow

TTT


----------



## IMPALA863

didnt have a chance to look thru all pages so my bad if this questioned was answered already but does caprice spindles give u a higher lock up in front or is it the same?


----------



## fullsize67

ElKamster said:


> Ok. So get the spindle off a regal or cutlass and still weld on a piece of pipe for ball joints right? appreciate the help G


???


----------



## TKeeby79

TTT


----------



## biggie84

sobayduece said:


> hey ryda i am thinking about getting this one they say i can still use 14 inch stocks then it should not have a problem clearing 13s i am going to check if it uses 11 inch rotors


What caliper does it use


----------



## KAMOZO_310

biggie84 said:


> What caliper does it use


celebrity calipers


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

eric64impala said:


> from the previous post's I read one problem was the tierods being to long and not being able to adjust them for aligment so I just cut them 1inch each rod and it looks like its prety straight to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after being cut 1inch here's the diference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is how it looks with the spindles and tierods


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

king debo said:


> This kit is $55 on Ebay..Anyone know if this could replace the kit from Rock auto?


:thumbsup:


----------



## biggie84

KAMOZO_310 said:


> celebrity calipers


Thought there was three type of celebrity calipers which one off what year cars


----------



## LOWELLRIDER

Were the spindles off a box caprice or a 90's bubble caprice?


----------



## Big Body Caddi

TTT Good Info


----------



## EIGHT BALL

eric64impala said:


> got it from here
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1958-59-60-...p4506.m20.l1116


whats the booster and master from or to fit... i cant go on ebay or CL for legal reasons.... lol probation stipulations...
also what size is that pipe you used inside diameter, and how long of a piece?
i want to do this on my 62 impala just havent figured out all these details yet.
thanks for the advice help. feel free to mesage me on the details please.
ball


----------



## tlc64impala

king debo said:


> This kit is $55 on Ebay..Anyone know if this could replace the kit from Rock auto?



What all is needed to make this kit work? like rotors and calibers ? And anyone did anything for the rear , drum to disc?


----------



## biggie23

Got a question for u guys that have done the swap ,I did the swap put new calipers brake line n hose new master cylinder n proportioning valve but bleed the Shit out of the brakes n still have no pressure can u guys give me any inputs on what can be wrong thanks


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C.

biggie23 said:


> Got a question for u guys that have done the swap ,I did the swap put new calipers brake line n hose new master cylinder n proportioning valve but bleed the Shit out of the brakes n still have no pressure can u guys give me any inputs on what can be wrong thanks


Booster or master cylinder might be bad... go back to page 2-4.... and read up on it.


----------



## biggie23

LA FAMILIA C.C. said:


> Booster or master cylinder might be bad... go back to page 2-4.... and read up on it.


Thanks homie


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C.

IMPALA863 said:


> didnt have a chance to look thru all pages so my bad if this questioned was answered already but does caprice spindles give u a higher lock up in front or is it the same?


It let u fit q lill more spring also allow u to upgrade to unbreakable ball joints... so If u lloking to hop this is the way to go... if just wanna cruise go I say go with bolt on kit conversion...


----------



## reglos84

:thumbsup:


----------



## warning

TTT


----------



## lvj64

did the swap but when I turn all the way to the left it wont come bake with out kicking the idler back in


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

GREAT INFO!


----------



## edelmiro13

I've done the conversion to disc brakes in the front of my 64 I've only driven the car twice really since then. But I sometimes get the feel of the brake pedal not coming back all the way off my brake lights aren't on but I was wondering if anyone has had this issue or is it that the brake pedal doesn't come back all the way ...... I can bring it back up I'd say about half an inch or so with my foot


----------



## 65ss

edelmiro13 said:


> I've done the conversion to disc brakes in the front of my 64 I've only driven the car twice really since then. But I sometimes get the feel of the brake pedal not coming back all the way off my brake lights aren't on but I was wondering if anyone has had this issue or is it that the brake pedal doesn't come back all the way ...... I can bring it back up I'd say about half an inch or so with my foot


might need to adjust the rod at the pedal?i did the conversion on my 65 had this issue and it was good after I adjusted the rod.


----------



## edelmiro13

65ss said:


> might need to adjust the rod at the pedal?i did the conversion on my 65 had this issue and it was good after I adjusted the rod.


yeah I did do that the first time but not sure it can go any further its almosted extended all the way out ? what about the postion of the booster you know how you can adjust the height on it does that make a diffrence


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## CadillacTom

Topic pinned for later on.


----------



## Emailad4me773

:thumbsup:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

Ttt for great info


----------



## thecaveman

Speedway Has a good setup $239.00 complete


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

Good thing about this swap is if your car is lifted you have enough extension from swapping to caprice spindles that you don't have to extend ur uppers, just change the upper ball joint


----------



## indyzmosthated

Bottom or top hole for disc brake rod on the pedal? I Pulled mine off for swap and can't remember what hole to put the rod back into


----------



## eric64impala

indyzmosthated said:


> Bottom it top hole for rid on pedal. Pulled mine odd fir ls swap and can't remember


what???


----------



## indyzmosthated

eric64impala said:


> what???


Holy crap! Autocorrect and driving. Lol


----------



## loster87

indyzmosthated said:


> Bottom or top hole for disc brake rod on the pedal? I Pulled mine off for swap and can't remember what hole to put the rod back into


They said bottom hole for power breaks.upper hole for non power


----------



## lone star

maybe its just me but i dont recognize a huge noticeable difference betweeb my old drum setup vs four wheel disc? Drums seemed to do fine. I like my four wheel disc this is my first time doing i just thinm it lives up to all the hype....


----------



## lone star

Dont think^


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

I had a 64 on drums and if they got wet I had very little brake......4 wheel Disc should stop on a dime !


----------



## sickthree




----------



## littlerascle59

henry36 said:


> Can anyone tell me if the 80's master/booster works on for the 63 brake swap? Or do I have to go aftermarket? Also, I'm not putting lifts on my ride so I don't want my wheels to lean out, so will the caprice parts make my wheels lean? Or should I go with the g body spindles?


That's the same question I have too.


----------



## TAYLORMADE

I've been looking through the pages on this topic(damn good one might I add) and hadn't notice what size tubing used for the lower balljoint. Was it mechanical tubing or regular black iron pipe, what sch. or thickness of it.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

eric64impala said:


> I just measured the pipe it is 2 1/2 and 3/16 thick


page 4 brotha


----------



## MrMrFootball82

eric64impala said:


> I used 85 but any 80's will do


 do you use front an rear brake assembly


----------



## lkojoe

How tall did you cut the pipe pieces?


----------



## RobLBC

lkojoe said:


> How tall did you cut the pipe pieces?


http://www.speedwaymotors.com/Steel-Lower-Ball-Joint-Sleeve-K6145-Style,49397.html


----------



## lkojoe

RobLBC said:


> http://www.speedwaymotors.com/Steel-Lower-Ball-Joint-Sleeve-K6145-Style,49397.html


Good shit thanks for the quick response RobLBC


----------



## RobLBC

lkojoe said:


> Good shit thanks for the quick response RobLBC


No problem, it's easier to buy them made.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

Excellent topic. This should be pinned. 

I'm thinking of using gbody spindles/rotors/calipers/rubber hoses since i have them already. Do the bottom impala balljoints fit right into the gbody spindle? What are you guys doing to get the upper impala balljoint to fit, having a shop machine the hole in spindle?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

TTT


----------



## RobLBC

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Excellent topic. This should be pinned.
> 
> I'm thinking of using gbody spindles/rotors/calipers/rubber hoses since i have them already. Do the bottom impala balljoints fit right into the gbody spindle? What are you guys doing to get the upper impala balljoint to fit, having a shop machine the hole in spindle?


Go to page 1 of this topic


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

RobLBC said:


> Go to page 1 of this topic


It shows caprice spindles and doesn mention about the balljoint fitment into the spindle or which upper balljoint is used.


----------



## RobLBC

cashmoneyspeed said:


> It shows caprice spindles and doesn mention about the balljoint fitment into the spindle or which upper balljoint is used.


You need to swap both ball joints to G Body ball joints.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

mr box said:


> why go to the junk yard and get used junk go here
> 
> http://www.scarebird.com/
> 
> his *kit will allow you to mount front disc on your classic late great and still be able to use the OEM drum rims and any spoke rim without modding your steering stops or losing turn radius. 135.oo for the brackets this will fit the og parts with no problems*
> L]


After a lot of searching, I've decided on the brackets from scarebird.com. They don't push the wheels out farther an can clear 13's. a bit more $$$ than rockauto or ebay but i think not having the wheels pushed out is worth the difference. I'm going to use the celebrity 2.5" calipers/pads, gbody rotors, and camero brake hoses and just slap it all on with an 8" booster and dual master cylinder.


----------



## lkojoe

Okay question, I'm about to do this swap and I was thinking instead of cutting the impala sleeves and tie rods that 1", can I just use the Caprice sleeves and inner and outer tie rods and avoid the cutting?


----------



## franky63wagon

What's up everyone have a few questions for you I've read every page on this brake set up just a lil confused on what route I should go so many different ways to go well I have a 63 impala wagon it's not gonna have juice maybe air in the future but for now just stock ride height so my question is should I go with the s10 setup, caprice, or regal and what do i need to complete this brake setup so I can get on the ball to get all the parts and start it..


----------



## RobLBC

franky63wagon said:


> What's up everyone have a few questions for you I've read every page on this brake set up just a lil confused on what route I should go so many different ways to go well I have a 63 impala wagon it's not gonna have juice maybe air in the future but for now just stock ride height so my question is should I go with the s10 setup, caprice, or regal and what do i need to complete this brake setup so I can get on the ball to get all the parts and start it..


I prefer the S-10 or G Body spindle and brake set up.


----------



## lkojoe

Okay I ran into a slight problem, I took off the spindles off a 86 4 door box Caprice and the brake caliper didnt clear my 13". I had to grind alot off the caliper ears and the top of the caliper. So make sure you are getting the spindles with 11" rotors not 12". I dont know how to tell the differance from 11" and 12" without a messuring tape, maybe someone can help?


----------



## henry36

12" rotors have the big 5 lug pattern. I swapped my 11's for 12's on my caprice and i got no clearance issues. I have cheap china 13's.


----------



## lkojoe

henry36 said:


> 12" rotors have the big 5 lug pattern. I swapped my 11's for 12's on my caprice and i got no clearance issues. I have cheap china 13's.


12" rotors didnt work for my Daytons and the bolt pattern on these were 5x4.75. In search of 11" spindles if you still have them henry36?


----------



## henry36

I still have the whole set up for the 11". Spindles, rotors, calipers. The backing plate is bent tho. If you need them, lmk. I'm in az. Im about to send it to the scrap yard as im about to move.


----------



## lkojoe

henry36 said:


> I still have the whole set up for the 11". Spindles, rotors, calipers. The backing plate is bent tho. If you need them, lmk. I'm in az. Im about to send it to the scrap yard as im about to move.


Check your PM box henry36


----------



## EliasG

Some foo on ebay has a legit kit using gm parts, zero offset.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

EliasG said:


> Some foo on ebay has a legit kit using gm parts, zero offset.


Scarebird.com has zero offset brackets that also clear 13's. No messing with the spindle. Rotors, calipers, etc all available at the parts stores.


----------



## calicruising

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Scarebird.com has zero offset brackets that also clear 13's. No messing with the spindle. Rotors, calipers, etc all available at the parts stores.


With this kit u just need to buy the parts that are listed on there website ?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

calicruising said:


> With this kit u just need to buy the parts that are listed on there website ?


Yup. Order brackets, buy parts at local store, an add new disc/drum proportioning valve and bend up a couple new lines to the front camero hoses. I'm also adding a power booster and dual reservoir on mine from CPP.


----------



## EliasG

Gracias Cash.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Yup. Order brackets, buy parts at local store, an add new disc/drum proportioning valve and bend up a couple new lines to the front camero hoses. I'm also adding a power booster and dual reservoir on mine from CPP.


Good info :h5:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

64_EC_STYLE said:


> Good info :h5:


No problem, i found it all through this topic. It seems like the best way to get zero offset, not have to touch the spindle/a-arms, roll 13's or stocks, and have parts available if i need them. Ill be into the disc swap including chrome booster/master/prop valve for a lil under $750. I'm leaving the stock rear drums due to cost vs. added braking.


----------



## STRYTLR

nice write-up!


----------



## KAMOZO_310

Just wanted to contribute to the drum to disk conversion using the scarebird brackets. I went this route because of the price, simplicity, zero offset, and zero modifications. Like cashmoneyspeed mentioned, all the parts can be purchased at your local auto parts store, maybe even be found at a junk yard for a budget conversion. When purchasing the brackets, scarebird provides a list of the parts needed with part numbers, along with steps on how to install them. I had to mock up my frame with all the suspension so I thought I'd take pictures to show how easy it really is. 
First, you have to remove everything off the spindle.









Here is a picture of a bracket with bolts and a spacer they provide









Install the bracket with the bolt on to the spindle









then the smaller bracket and spacer along with steering knuckle

























After putting the bearings and grease in the rotor, it goes on the spindle with the castle nut they provide









Then its ready for the dust cap/shield and caliper









Plenty of clearance with my stocks on. also tried them with 14" spokes I had laying around and had no issues either









Of course after these steps are done, you hook up the hoses and bleed your brakes. I didn't do that yet because I need to sandblast and powder coat my frame and suspension. I bought a brake booster and disk,drum proportioning valve off ebay. My total for this conversion is about $500 or so. Hope this helps anyone trying to do the drum to disk conversion. This is one of many options.


----------



## franky63wagon

Nice write up can u pls list all the parts u used of the year and car u got everything from like the rotors calipers brake hoses brake booster, i plan on doing this soon for my wagon


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

franky63wagon said:


> Nice write up can u pls list all the parts u used of the year and car u got everything from like the rotors calipers brake hoses brake booster, i plan on doing this soon for my wagon


Its on scarebird.com & they send you a list. 80 camero front hoses, 78 monte rotors/bearings/wheel seals/dust caps, 90 chevy celebrity pads and calipers. I emailed them questions first and they emailed the whole instruction manual before buying. Besides that you can get just a disc/drum proportioning valve but might as well upgrade to a dual master for safety and a power booster for easy stopping.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

KAMOZO_310 said:


> Just wanted to contribute to the drum to disk conversion using the scarebird brackets. I went this route because of the price, simplicity, zero offset, and zero modifications. Like cashmoneyspeed mentioned, all the parts can be purchased at your local auto parts store, maybe even be found at a junk yard for a budget conversion. When purchasing the brackets, scarebird provides a list of the parts needed with part numbers, along with steps on how to install them. I had to mock up my frame with all the suspension so I thought I'd take pictures to show how easy it really is.
> First, you have to remove everything off the spindle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of a bracket with bolts and a spacer they provide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Install the bracket with the bolt on to the spindle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then the smaller bracket and spacer along with steering knuckle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After putting the bearings and grease in the rotor, it goes on the spindle with the castle nut they provide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then its ready for the dust cap/shield and caliper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of clearance with my stocks on. also tried them with 14" spokes I had laying around and had no issues either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course after these steps are done, you hook up the hoses and bleed your brakes. I didn't do that yet because I need to sandblast and powder coat my frame and suspension. I bought a brake booster and disk,drum proportioning valve off ebay. My total for this conversion is about $500 or so. Hope this helps anyone trying to do the drum to disk conversion. This is one of many options.


Nice writeup, thanks again! I just purchased these brackets as well. Looking forward to this swap


----------



## TexMex from Empire

I recently did the rear disc conversion on my 62 Impala and having a problem maybe someone can help. I already had front disc brakes so I bought the rear Seville disc kit with parking-brake built in and also changed my proportion valve from disc/drum to a disc/disc valve. finished the install and went for a test drive. Car ran and stopped real nice but my rear brakes are overheating/front brakes are cool no heating up at all. before I take it on a test ride I can lift the rear wheels off the ground and they spin freely. After driving for a while it seems that the rear brakes start dragging. Ive already changed out my rear brake hose but no difference. Ive adjusted the booster pin and no difference. I don't know what else to do so I ordered a master cylinder that is supposed to be for disc/disc. Im guessing this is my problem. when I bought my front disc conversion kit it came with booster and master for disc/drum but I thought you could use a dics/drum master for disc/disc and just need to change the pro valve. idk so I just ordered a disc/disc master and will try that. Any advice out there? A lot of what ive seen online seems to suggest that when you add rear disc you only need to change out the pro valve but maybe this is not true. thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## lone star

Is the caliper hanging up? If its hot that means its hanging up??


----------



## TexMex from Empire

I don't think the calipers are hanging up. Before I take it on a cruise I can lift wheels off the ground and the wheels spin. When i get back they are harder to spin. Pressure is building up somewhere in the system im thinking. i called the place where i bought the kit and the guy told me that some disc/drum masters can be use for disc/disc brakes. He said one way to tell is if the master reservoirs are both the same size then it can be used for disc/disc and told me to adjust the calipers in a bit if im already using the right master. ill try that and if that doesn't work ill swap masters out i guess.


----------



## lone star

TexMex from Empire said:


> I don't think the calipers are hanging up. Before I take it on a cruise I can lift wheels off the ground and the wheels spin. When i get back they are harder to spin. Pressure is building up somewhere in the system im thinking. i called the place where i bought the kit and the guy told me that some disc/drum masters can be use for disc/disc brakes. He said one way to tell is if the master reservoirs are both the same size then it can be used for disc/disc and told me to adjust the calipers in a bit if im already using the right master. ill try that and if that doesn't work ill swap masters out i guess.


The only time a wheel or caliper has gotten hot on me is when it got stuck. I dont see what a valve or master has to do with it. All they do is transfer fluid. If that was case all wheels would stick. But im curious of the outcome


----------



## MrMrFootball82

:thumbsup:


----------



## TexMex from Empire

Ive done some searching online and found that there are Disc/drum and disc/disc master cylinders and that disc/drum masters have a residual valve for the rear drums and that when converting to disc/disc there is way to remove the residual valve so that the master will work properly with all disc. I also found this video- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WxT9vLO6pOc im still not sure what MY problem is but ill post if and when I figure it out. Car brakes perfect but both sides overheating in the rear only. Been going on for about month and still haven't nailed it yet. just found this info too - http://www.hotrodders.com/forum/disc-disc-vs-disc-drum-master-cylinders-109644.html


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

Did you install new brake lines from front to back? Old crusty lines can hold pressure the way you describe. So can a rubber line thats internally collapsed or pinched.


----------



## TexMex from Empire

all new brake lines and rear brake hose. I adjusted the rear calipers to where the wheels spin even more freely but still grab with parking brake. Took for a test ride and they still heat up. Fuck that im goin back to rear drum brakes. Good luck to whoever tries to put disk on the rear of an impala using Seville type calipers.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

Why not get the disc/disc master cylinder so you don't have that residual pressure holding in the rear as if they were drums? For what its worth, I'm leaving the rear drums. They work great when properly adjusted.


----------



## TexMex from Empire

well, I already ordered a disc/disc master, I should get it this Thursday. But if I change out the master and I still have the same problem im gonna be so sick because that will mean ill have to change the master again to go back to rear drums. It makes sense that the problem is the master but the place I bought the rear disc kit from claims that I can use the same disc/drum master (with disc/disc pro valve) but supposedly theres the residual valve thing that might be the problem. idk. im at the point where id rather pull all the disc crap off and put drums back on and take a loss. ill have to try to talk myself into changing out the master I guess. hate brake fluid. Damn, I keep finding stuff online that says disc/disc systems need disc/disc master. God I don't wanna change the master out. Guess I have to.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

I've never heard of using a disc/drum master for a disc/disc setup. What company is saying that? 

I know on 94-96, you can remove the pintle and spring from the back of the proportioning valve and replace with a solid bolt to get 70/30 braking vs the 90/10 that the factory set things up at due to being cheaper for them to make just one. That's with factory disc/disc too.


----------



## TIGGS247

This is a great thread! I just picked up a 64 Imp this weekend, and want to convert the fronts to disc. That scarebird kit has everything I need? No spindle needed?


----------



## OVERTIME

I called abs and compared cost to doing the scarebird setup and the abs kit ended up being cheaper in price and complete


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

OVERTIME said:


> I called abs and compared cost to doing the scarebird setup and the abs kit ended up being cheaper in price and complete


Which kit? Is it zero offset? ABS just quoted $1215 for chrome booster/master/prop valve, and all front parts including brackets, calipers, prebent lines, etc. everything but the brake fluid. That's almost 500 more for the same thing i posted. 

Tiggs, scarebird bracket use stock spindles. No spring, balljoint, or spindle removal needed.


----------



## TIGGS247

Awesome. Thanks!


----------



## TexMex from Empire

toms classics on ebay told me that the master cylinder that came with my front disc conversion kit (disc/drum purchased from them) will work with 4 wheel disc brakes if a disc/disc proportioning valve is used. I just messaged a different seller on ebay and asked if a master swap is needed when purchasing their rear disc kit and they said YES- disc master and disc pro valve. Another seller on ebay with the same kit has the description saying that a disc master and disc pro valve is required. Guess ill be swapping my master this weekend.


----------



## OVERTIME

Zero offset I didn't get a price in chrome I got a quote on just the front kit same as what the scarebird kit is . I already have the booster so didn't include that but it is cheaper than what scarebird calls for


----------



## EliasG

Scarebird doesn't have a kit, they sell the brackets and you could buy the rest elsewhere. I called abs and they quoted me $2500 for a complete 4 wheel disc brake kit. And if you ever need rotors or pads, you gotta buy from them.


----------



## OVERTIME

I know scarebird doesn't have a kit it's what is in the complete kit that is required that I priced


----------



## OVERTIME

I did more research on the exact parts that Scarebird requires priced it through eBay and the total comes to 400 minus the brake booster


----------



## lone star

EliasG said:


> Scarebird doesn't have a kit, they sell the brackets and you could buy the rest elsewhere. I called abs and they quoted me $2500 for a complete 4 wheel disc brake kit. And if you ever need rotors or pads, you gotta buy from them.


4 wheel disc brakes is over rated.


----------



## EliasG

lone star said:


> 4 wheel disc brakes is over rated.


I agree, especially for a driver.


----------



## angelm75

do the scarebird kit and hit up rockauto im into it for about 400


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

angelm75 said:


> do the scarebird kit and hit up rockauto im into it for about 400


X2. I've spent $363 complete for brackets, rotors, calipers, bearings, wheel seals, pads, and rubber hoses. Hoses and rotors from auto parts warehouse, the rest from advance auto. Going with CPP for chrome booster/dual master/prop valve for 349.


----------



## angelm75

Damn that's not bad. I'm sending the scare bird kit to chrome. All I need is a prop valve and I'm done


----------



## mr box

scare bird kit should be cheaper you just got to know were to look if you are pushing pennys you can get it down to 300 with everything rock auto is a good place start but they bill you shipping other vender don't charge you shipping just got to shop around online for the best deals and make sure you get the correct master or your brakes will feel like drums or you got to much air in the lines. I went with a hydrdoboost setup didn't like the way the corvette style master looked in the engine bay so I change the master too.

not done with it here is some pictures


----------



## EliasG

So with the scarebird bracket, what rotors and calipers did you guys use?


----------



## RobLBC

EliasG said:


> So with the scarebird bracket, what rotors and calipers did you guys use?


It's on their site , look it up


----------



## EliasG

Yeah thanks Rob, looked it up. Monte Carlo rotor with a Celebrity caliper. What about the master cylinder?


----------



## EIGHT BALL

whats the pipe size your using for the lower arm, and what length did you cut that at?
can you face book messenger me so I can discuss better details?
EightBallDetroit


----------



## RobLBC

EIGHT BALL said:


> whats the pipe size your using for the lower arm, and what length did you cut that at?
> can you face book messenger me so I can discuss better details?
> EightBallDetroit


http://www.speedwaymotors.com/Steel-Lower-Ball-Joint-Sleeve-K6145-Style,49397.html


----------



## EliasG

Finally got the scarebird kit and installed the brackets. Ordered all the parts at Napa and going to pick them up tomorrow.


----------



## OVERTIME

mr box said:


> scare bird kit should be cheaper you just got to know were to look if you are pushing pennys you can get it down to 300 with everything rock auto is a good place start but they bill you shipping other vender don't charge you shipping just got to shop around online for the best deals and make sure you get the correct master or your brakes will feel like drums or you got to much air in the lines. I went with a hydrdoboost setup didn't like the way the corvette style master looked in the engine bay so I change the master too.
> 
> not done with it here is some pictures
> 
> 
> View attachment 1679434
> 
> 
> View attachment 1679442


I'm having this same problem of the brakes feeling like they have air in them. I have a cpp brake booster with wildwood master cylinder. Bled the brakes a bunch of times still can't get the brakes to work . No leaks either. Thinking about getting that hydro boost now for sure I hope it works


----------



## lone star

OVERTIME said:


> I'm having this same problem of the brakes feeling like they have air in them. I have a cpp brake booster with wildwood master cylinder. Bled the brakes a bunch of times still can't get the brakes to work . No leaks either. Thinking about getting that hydro boost now for sure I hope it works


The power booster requires a good amount of vaccuum


----------



## EliasG

OVERTIME said:


> I'm having this same problem of the brakes feeling like they have air in them. I have a cpp brake booster with wildwood master cylinder. Bled the brakes a bunch of times still can't get the brakes to work . No leaks either. Thinking about getting that hydro boost now for sure I hope it works


If your brakes are spongy then you have air in the system. Hydroboost isn't going to help. Did you bench bleed your master cylinder?


----------



## Booyaa63

here is info i put out a long time ago, took me a bit to find it:

ok everyone print this out 


buy it yourself cheaper Impala discbrakeconversion


get rotors from
69-74 nova
70-72 monte carlo
67-72 chevelle
69-72 gto
69-72 grand prix
69-72 buick skylark
69-72 buick grand sport
69-72 buick apollo


use the bearing and seals for the car you u choose to get the rotors from


calipers
75-75 nova
73-76 monte carlo
73-76 chevelle
73-76 grand prix
73-76 GTO
73-76 tempest


must use original power brake booster from 61-64 impala

must use a master cylinder from 71-72 impala deep cup bendix part number 10-1496

71-80 gm combination valve

73 chevelle brake hoses

must buy brackets for the calipers, many places in super chevy magazine sell them cheaply!!!


----------



## OVERTIME

EliasG said:


> If your brakes are spongy then you have air in the system. Hydroboost isn't going to help. Did you bench bleed your master cylinder?


Yep bench bled and no air in the lines it's been a pain in the ass


----------



## OVERTIME

lone star said:


> The power booster requires a good amount of vaccuum


Yeah I was wondering that because I have the tuned port and the plenum only has one vacuum port so I'm having to share it with the transmission vacuum line too


----------



## EliasG

Overtime, did you try plugging the master cylinder ports to see if the spongy feel goes away?


----------



## EliasG

Booyaa63 said:


> here is info i put out a long time ago, took me a bit to find it:
> 
> ok everyone print this out
> 
> 
> buy it yourself cheaper Impala discbrake
> conversion
> 
> 
> get rotors from
> 69-74 nova
> 70-72 monte carlo
> 67-72 chevelle
> 69-72 gto
> 69-72 grand prix
> 69-72 buick skylark
> 69-72 buick grand sport
> 69-72 buick apollo
> 
> 
> use the bearing and seals for the car you u choose to get the rotors from
> 
> 
> calipers
> 75-75 nova
> 73-76 monte carlo
> 73-76 chevelle
> 73-76 grand prix
> 73-76 GTO
> 73-76 tempest
> 
> 
> must use original power brake booster from 61-64 impala
> 
> must use a master cylinder from 71-72 impala deep cup bendix part number 10-1496
> 
> 71-80 gm combination valve
> 
> 73 chevelle brake hoses
> 
> must buy brackets for the calipers, many places in super chevy magazine sell them cheaply!!!


I thought the deep cup master was for non power brakes?


----------



## OVERTIME

EliasG said:


> Overtime, did you try plugging the master cylinder ports to see if the spongy feel goes away?


No not yet


----------



## EliasG

Ok, so I installed the brackets and used red loctite.


----------



## ROLANDO64SS

Good info on here... Thanks to everyone who puts their 2 cents.... What master cylinder and proportioning valve is the best for this ? I plan on keeping it manual brakes with tha scarecrow brackets... The instructions with the scarecrow plates call for a late 70's Malibu master cylinder for a manual and a 80's cutlass master for power brakes.. Anybody try these? 

Thanks for any help homies!!


----------



## mr box

OVERTIME said:


> I'm having this same problem of the brakes feeling like they have air in them. I have a cpp brake booster with wildwood master cylinder. Bled the brakes a bunch of times still can't get the brakes to work . No leaks either. Thinking about getting that hydro boost now for sure I hope it works



bleed the master again maybe there is air in it but befor you do that make sure there are no leaks get a spray bottle put some dishwasher soap in it with water shake and spray a little at the connections have some one pump the brakes if you you see bubbles form then you know that connection is not tight . if you change the brake lines from back to front like I did then you need to check every connection. one problem area is where the hoes that goes between the axle and the hardline air gets trap there was hard for me to get the connection tight for me I have big hands might need to bleed from that spot. 

if you didn't do any of that only check the areas you mess with check the brake caliper remove them and bleed them a different angles put a woodblock in between so you wont fuckup the brake piston up install back on bleed again like you normally would hope that helps.


----------



## OVERTIME

Bench bled the master cylinder again but didn't fix anything. I then adjusted the rod from the booster to where it was tight against the pedal which gave it more travel. Bam problem fixed


----------



## EliasG

ROLANDO64SS said:


> Good info on here... Thanks to everyone who puts their 2 cents.... What master cylinder and proportioning valve is the best for this ? I plan on keeping it manual brakes with tha scarecrow brackets... The instructions with the scarecrow plates call for a late 70's Malibu master cylinder for a manual and a 80's cutlass master for power brakes.. Anybody try these?
> 
> Thanks for any help homies!!


I have power steering on my 64. I checked out the cutlass master but the cup is too shallow for the stock power setup. I ended up buying the bendix 10-1496


----------



## For Sale

I was wondering when doing the caprice spindle swap does it effect your turning radius at all?


----------



## For Sale

For Sale said:


> I was wondering when doing the caprice spindle swap does it effect your turning radius at all?


 Anyone?


----------



## RobLBC

For Sale said:


> Anyone?


No


----------



## RiddinglowCR

TTT


----------



## EliasG

Why go through all the trouble of doing the caprice spindle swap when you could just buy scarebird brackets?


----------



## 7ONE6

I just picked up a complete kit with everything including stainless front pre bent lines and slotted/drilled rotors for $499.00 of eBay with zero offset. Everything you need to do the swap, everything but brake fluid and grease.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/350578013337?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## EliasG

Looks good but you'll need brake line to hook up prop valve to rear brake line.


----------



## EliasG

I just finished bleeding my system out today. I used the scarebird brackets and I bought everything else at the autoparts. If anyone is interested I can give you the part #'s to complete the project.


----------



## 7ONE6

EliasG said:


> Looks good but you'll need brake line to hook up prop valve to rear brake line.


i think it came with it.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

EliasG said:


> I just finished bleeding my system out today. I used the scarebird brackets and I bought everything else at the autoparts. If anyone is interested I can give you the part #'s to complete the project.


What size booster did you use?


----------



## EliasG

cashmoneyspeed said:


> What size booster did you use?


I used the og 64 booster.


----------



## switches4bitchz

Bringing this back from the dead but I'm to the point of needing to do my A-arms on the 64 and I've gotten everything needed for this drum to disc swap using caprice spindles, but now im hearing the caprice spindle pushes the stock arms out as is so what length upper Aarm extension are you guys running on your 64 with the caprice spindle swap 3/4"? I don't want to wear tires like crazy lol it's not a hopper it's partial wrap lay and play with a standing 3 wheel.pics would be great thanks homies!


----------



## slymjym

I have a question about the combination/proportion valve that is used with front disc conversions:

The rear break inlet has a threaded fitting with a pressure o ring. Is this fitting adjustable?

I ask because when the fitting is tightened it doesnt allow fluid pressure to the rear brakes. When i back the fitting out the pressure increases and the rear brakes are fine. I checked the brake switch with a test light and the metering valve is centered so i ruled out that common problem and the brake pressure is good when i bleed the breaks......anyone have this experience?

Thanks​


----------



## loster63

I have a compete set up to do a Caprice conversion for sale if anyone is looking for some.the lowers come with the lower ball joint pockets already welded in with Moog ball joints,complete spindles,rotors,and break calipers


----------



## MrMrFootball82

Gr8 info


----------



## hjaquez

I bought a Right Stuff drum to disc conversion kit for the front and back of my 4-door 64 impala and my 13s will not spin on the front without scraping. The back are fine. However, I purchased some 15s instead because the instructions stated that 14s were the minimum they supported and now my rims sit way too far out. When I turn it scrapes the edge of the fender. Anyone have any ideas on how I can fix this without having to buy more rims or new spindles? I just need about 1/2 an inch so that it doesn't scrape the fender when I turn but if I can get an inch that would be much better because I want to cut the coil about 2" to lower the front a bit.


----------



## RobLBC

hjaquez said:


> I bought a Right Stuff drum to disc conversion kit for the front and back of my 4-door 64 impala and my 13s will not spin on the front without scraping. The back are fine. However, I purchased some 15s instead because the instructions stated that 14s were the minimum they supported and now my rims sit way too far out. When I turn it scrapes the edge of the fender. Anyone have any ideas on how I can fix this without having to buy more rims or new spindles? I just need about 1/2 an inch so that it doesn't scrape the fender when I turn but if I can get an inch that would be much better because I want to cut the coil about 2" to lower the front a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1966145
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1966161


You bought the wrong kit. You need to purchase the scarebird kit.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

hjaquez said:


> I bought a Right Stuff drum to disc conversion kit for the front and back of my 4-door 64 impala and my 13s will not spin on the front without scraping. The back are fine. However, I purchased some 15s instead because the instructions stated that 14s were the minimum they supported and now my rims sit way too far out. When I turn it scrapes the edge of the fender. Anyone have any ideas on how I can fix this without having to buy more rims or new spindles? I just need about 1/2 an inch so that it doesn't scrape the fender when I turn but if I can get an inch that would be much better because I want to cut the coil about 2" to lower the front a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1966145
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1966161


This entire topic says exactly what you need in detail.


----------



## weatmaster

Following


----------



## pajaro

Just purchased this front disk brake kit for my 64 Impala with 13" China wire wheels. Anyone else use this kit on their Impala and did you have any problems?


----------



## RobLBC

pajaro said:


> Just purchased this front disk brake kit for my 64 Impala with 13" China wire wheels. Anyone else use this kit on their Impala and did you have any problems?
> View attachment 1966681


You should have purchased the Scarebird kit


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

pajaro said:


> Just purchased this front disk brake kit for my 64 Impala with 13" China wire wheels. Anyone else use this kit on their Impala and did you have any problems?
> View attachment 1966681


That'll work as long as you don't have adjustable suspension due to the brackets pushing the wheels out about 5/8" on each side. 

Scarebird is the way to go......


----------



## pajaro

cashmoneyspeed said:


> That'll work as long as you don't have adjustable suspension due to the brackets pushing the wheels out about 5/8" on each side.
> 
> Scarebird is the way to go......


 Looks like the Brake Kit from speedway is going back. I'll purchase the scarebird brackets instead:thumbsup:


----------



## EIGHT BALL

*was wondering what's the difference in using the s10 spindle compared to the caprice small spindle?
I have a set of s10 completes laying around but want info before I tear it apart and mess something up.
WILL the s10 work?????????
any info would be great. tying to get this handled and installed this week!!!

******CAN NOT USE FACTORY SPINDLES. I HAD BROKE THEM IN A COLISSION LAST YEAR*****
*


----------



## RobLBC

EIGHT BALL said:


> *was wondering what's the difference in using the s10 spindle compared to the caprice small spindle?
> I have a set of s10 completes laying around but want info before I tear it apart and mess something up.
> WILL the s10 work?????????
> any info would be great. tying to get this handled and installed this week!!!
> 
> ******CAN NOT USE FACTORY SPINDLES. I HAD BROKE THEM IN A COLISSION LAST YEAR*****
> *


Yes, S10 will work


----------



## EIGHT BALL

Has any one actually used the s10 spindles to do the 
Brake conversion?
Also what's the difference between the s10 and caprice?
I can't use my factory spindle for conversion,
Hence why I'm swapping for s10 or caprice!
Any help would be great!


----------



## TAYLORMADE

EIGHT BALL said:


> Has any one actually used the s10 spindles to do the
> Brake conversion?
> Also what's the difference between the s10 and caprice?
> I can't use my factory spindle for conversion,
> Hence why I'm swapping for s10 or caprice!
> Any help would be great!


Caprice spindles are atleast an inche taller w/an 11" rotor. Which equals taller lock up and more brake surface.


----------



## EIGHT BALL

TAYLORMADE said:


> Caprice spindles are atleast an inche taller w/an 11" rotor. Which equals taller lock up and more brake surface.


But that means my tires will lean way more than the 1.5" extension 
I already have now and eat up my tires right?


----------



## Marty McFly

Less you're doing full custom car I don't see the need to swap out to disc breaks. Properly adjusted drum brakes work just perfect.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

Marty McFly said:


> Less you're doing full custom car I don't see the need to swap out to disc breaks. Properly adjusted drum brakes work just perfect.


For the rear I absolutely agree. Properly adjusted drum brakes get the job done. For the front though, discs stop better, shorter, don't require adjustment, and easier to inspect for wear. The swap made sense to me with having worn shoes and making the switch to power booster/dual master.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Marty McFly said:


> Less you're doing full custom car I don't see the need to swap out to disc breaks. Properly adjusted drum brakes work just perfect.


I's agree wif MacMosca! :inout:


----------



## Marty McFly

cashmoneyspeed said:


> For the rear I absolutely agree. Properly adjusted drum brakes get the job done. For the front though, discs stop better, shorter, don't require adjustment, and easier to inspect for wear. The swap made sense to me with having worn shoes and making the switch to power booster/dual master.


To each their own I suppose. I guess there are certain Lowrider dues that do 80 and 90 miles an hour and need to "stop quicker" or dudes with heavy trunks.


----------



## EIGHT BALL

did the front and rear disk conversion with caprice spindles,
turned out ok.

s10 spindles will NOT work, arm lays on spindle and will not turn,


----------



## Marty McFly

Tie rods breaking have nothing to do with drun or disc brakes


----------



## EIGHT BALL

RobLBC said:


> Yes, S10 will work


_*s10 will NOT work. arm lays on spindle and will not turn*_


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

Marty McFly said:


> To each their own I suppose. I guess there are certain Lowrider dues that do 80 and 90 miles an hour and need to "stop quicker" or dudes with heavy trunks.


Yup. Highways here have 70mph limits but need to do 80-85 to keep up with traffic. I know I won't miss adjusting the front drums anymore lol.


----------



## RobLBC

EIGHT BALL said:


> _*s10 will NOT work. arm lays on spindle and will not turn*_


Take a pic, sounds like you did it wrong


----------



## ramo68

Why can't I see any of the pics on here?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

ramo68 said:


> Why can't I see any of the pics on here?


Photobucket changed their setting because they wanted $400 a year from people. Firefox came out with a fix so if you use that as a browser then you can see everything.


----------



## How much!

loster63 said:


> I have a compete set up to do a Caprice conversion for sale if anyone is looking for some.the lowers come with the lower ball joint pockets already welded in with Moog ball joints,complete spindles,rotors,and break calipers


How much? Is the kit for all four disc


----------

